#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Lichtgewicht, high output DIY top

## PvG

Na enkele jaren ervaring met sub-top sets (Stage Accompany C24/29 + B30s) in het bandjes circuit heb ik besloten om zelf te gaan bouwen. Mijn meeste opdrachten zijn of klein (kroegklusjes met ca. 100 man publiek) of een tikkie groter (zaal, openlucht of in theater). Vooral voor deze laatste categorie wil ik naar efficiëntere kastjes: het stacken van meerdere toppen gaat vaak ten koste van de kwaliteit (lobing in het mid/high) en is zwaar/veel werk. Dus mijn wensen zijn:
- Lichtgewicht: door 1 persoon op te bouwen en moet ook op een standaard kunnen.
- Topkwaliteit geluid.
- Veel, heel veel output: voldoende tot ca. 1000 man publiek.
- Egale spreiding 80x40 (of meer) vanaf 100 Hz.
- Weatherproof: zon en regen. Dus wss passief (actief is geen eis).
- Gangbare/vervangbare onderdelen: DIY friendly.
- Prijs: euh, het zal wat gaan kosten, maar minder dan de helft van kant en klaar nieuw.

Waarom niet kant en klaar kopen? Je komt al snel op JBL VRX932 oid, maar het geluid daarvan wordt ik niet heel blij van. Het blijft een inefficiënte frontloaded top. Andere (hoorn-)systemen, bijv. TW Audio T24N oid, zitten boven budget (tweede hands ook niet betaalbaar te vinden). Wat wel betaalbaar is, KF850 ed, is veel te lomp.

Na een jaartje of wat rondkijken heb ik besloten het ontwerp van Peter Morris op SFN te gaan bouwen: https://soundforums.net/forum/low-ea...w-diy-mid-high Ik heb dit ontwerp wat aangepast en het is nu iets eenvoudiger te bouwen en gaat iets dieper (volgens simulatie met hornresp). Zie onder voor een eerste draft. Let op: ik wacht nog op levering van de drivers om e.e.a. na te meten. Dus afmetingen komen later, als ik zeker weet dat alles past.  :EEK!: 
Het is een dubbel 12" hornloaded kast met de beste compressiedriver die op dit moment te krijgen is: de coaxiale BMS 4594Nd op een grote RCF hoorn. De low hoorn is om de mid/high hoorn gevouwen waardoor deze samen een (bijna) puntbron vormen. De x-over frequentie tussen 12" en compressiedriver wordt ca. 650 Hz, waardoor de conus van de 12" als 'rigid body' kan blijven werken. De top heeft minimaal 2 amp kanalen nodig. Processing kan met IIR, maar het ontwerp verdient FIR filters. 1 top houdt 2 stevige dubbel 18" subs bij... dat wordt het volgende project...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Omdat ik het ontwerp iets heb aangepast, zal de kast zich iets anders (maar als het goed is: beter) gedragen dan de meetresultaten op SFN. De hoorn is iets langer en zal dus iets dieper gaan. De filter settings zullen opnieuw bepaald moeten worden, maar eerst bouwen  :Embarrassment: 

Specs:
- Freq: 100 Hz - 20 kHz
- Gevoeligheid: 105 dB/W/m (low mid), 112 dB/W/m (mid/high)
- Vermogen AES: 1300 W 4 Ohm (low mid), 150+80 W 8 Ohm (mid/high)
- Vermogen program: 2600 W (low mid), 1000W peak (mid/high)
- SPL: 135...>140 dB/1m peak
- Gewicht: ca. 35 kg (misschien minder door 15mm multiplex?)
- Afmetingen h x b x d: 931 x 376 x 475 mm
- Polemount

Drivers:
- Low mid: RCF MB12N351 op hoorn.
- Mid/high: BMS 4594Nd 1.4" coaxdriver op RCF HF950 hoorn (90x50).
- Low/mid x-over: actief ca. 650 Hz.
- Mid/high x-over: passief BMS C8-8 of actief 6.3 kHz (3 amp kanalen).



Ik heb nog geen kant en klaar product gezien dat al deze specs/wensen combineert in 1 kast(je). Erg uniek ontwerp van Peter Morris!

Plan:
1) Wachten op onderdelen, enkele weken.
2) Bouwen, enkele maanden.
3) Meten & bepalen IIR settings, dit jaar.
4) Meten & bepalen FIR settings, misschien dit jaar.

Binnenkort meer.

----------


## purplehaze

Ziet er uit als een zeer interessant ontwerp, ben benieuwd.
Succes

----------


## beyma

Leuk ontwerp ! 

Ik heb 'even' vlug die 27 pagina's door gekeken en wat mij dan opvalt is dat alles zeer wetenschappelijk aangepakt wordt met (eindeloos) simuleren en meten, maar als je dan ziet hoeveel moeite ze hebben om een fatsoenlijk test model in elkaar te lijmen moet ik toch wel even (glim)lachen, want bij mij is het andersom.....

Ik draai me hand niet om om zo'n kast te bouwen, maar dat simuleren heb ik dan weer geen kaas van gegeten (lees: geen zin in) 
Het helpt natuurlijk wel als je dit naast je werkbank hebt staan.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 

Nu hoeft het natuurlijk niet gelijk zo'n top machine te zijn (het is niet de keuken maar de kok die het doet!) met een beetje knappe hobby tafelzaag kom je er ook, en dan hoeft het echt geen maanden te duren hoor.
Als je het hout bij de bouwmarkt al allemaal in dezelfde maat stroken laat zagen hoef je het alleen nog maar onder verstek af te korten. (natuurlijk alles gelijk dubbel zagen voor twee kasten) 

Ik ga dit draadje volgen!  :Cool:

----------


## PvG

Bouwen gaat goed komen. Ik heb een adresje voor het berkenmultiplex en het zagen van de grote stukken. De kleine stukjes moeten toch 'in het werk' worden opgemeten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  De doorlooptijd voor dit projectje wordt bij mij bepaald door andere activiteiten.

----------


## frederic

Tegenwoordig kun je snel een bedrijfje vinden met CNC machine. Daar kun je echt mooi werk mee afleveren.

----------


## e-sonic

De meetresultaten zien er spectaculair uit. Leuk om te volgen.

----------


## RonaldH

Hoe zit het met de verkrijgbaarheid van de BMS driver?
Inderdaad, leuk om te volgen, best wel interessant.

----------


## PvG

> Tegenwoordig kun je snel een bedrijfje vinden met CNC machine. Daar kun je echt mooi werk mee afleveren.



Om alle foutjes uit het CNC programma te halen, zul je enkele proeven moeten doen. Aangezien ik van plan ben maar 2 kasten te bouwen, loont het voor mij niet de moeite. Als er iemand wel de interesse heeft om er meerdere te laten frezen, dan doe ik graag mee ;-)





> De meetresultaten zien er spectaculair uit. Leuk om te volgen.



De meetresultaten van Peter Morris zijn met FIR filters (2x Dolby Lake) en met 3 ampkanalen per top (VHF apart). Lineaire fase en magnitude binnen enkele dB. Een blokgolf wordt weergegeven en gemeten als blokgolf... 
Dit korte filmpje is wel indrukwekkend: https://youtu.be/ebZ2gzHVXIE Het zwarte vlekje in het midden is de top op een sub.

Ik wil de VHF passief aansturen. Voor de FIR filters heb ik een oogje op de MiniSharc van minidsp icm rephase. Maar eerst gewoon IIR filtertjes.





> Hoe zit het met de verkrijgbaarheid van de BMS driver?
> Inderdaad, leuk om te volgen, best wel interessant.



Donderdag drivers+filters besteld, dinsdag binnen direct vanuit Duitsland (via importeur). Goed dus. ;-)

Ik wacht nu op het RCF spul.

----------


## beyma

Lang leve Youtube, ik kwam deze tegen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R8VdGdGeIg  deze persoon gebruikt dezelfde BMS driver, zeer indrukwekkend !  (mag ook wel voor 500 euro per stuk)

----------


## MusicXtra

de BMS coaxiaal drivers zijn met stipt de allerbeste drivers die er momenteel verkrijgbaar zijn, ik gebruik ze in de Prospect vanaf 600Hz en in de line-array zelfs vanaf 400Hz.
Er gebeurd wel wat hoor wanneer je naar 24 van die drivers luistert.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PvG

Zo, spullen binnen. Een en ander nagemeten en ietsje aangepast: 1cm ruimte tussen 12" drivers gemaakt voor de 4594 en hoogte van de kast aangepast zodat deze straks op het front van een dubbel 18" sub kan liggen tijdens transport (2x 46cm plus een beetje). De breedte iets aangepast ter compensatie.



Verder wat praktische zaken toegevoegd: handvatten, pole mount (nog niet op definitieve plek, center of gravity nog te bepalen tijdens bouw), speakon in bodem en achterzijde, en kunststof stoot/beschermstrips.



De kast gesimuleerd in hornresp. (Als je foutjes ziet, is commentaar welkom  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )






Dat lijkt niet veel af te wijken van het oorspronkelijke ontwerp... 
Het response plaatje onder is full space @ 2500W peak. De peak rond 400 Hz zit ook in het oorspronkelijke ontwerp. Gevoeligheid van de low-mid horn is ca. 105dB/W/m full space tot ca. 110dB/W/m half space.




Diaphragm displacement blijft binnen de 10mm uitsparing van het paneel bij 100V peak input. Merk op dat Xmax 5,5mm is.





Tijd om hout te bestellen...  :Cool:

----------


## jadjong

Is er een reden waarom je die bump rond 100Hz niet weggewerkt hebt?

----------


## MusicXtra

't Gaat hier om een bultje van amper 3 dB en ook nog in een simulatie.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beyma

> Tijd om hout te bestellen...




Goed bezig !!  Ga je gelijk voor berkenplex of maak je eerst een prototype in goedkoop MDF ?

----------


## PvG

Ik heb al wat feedback van Rademakers op de simulatie dus het bultje bij 100Hz zal nog wel wijzigen. Dit zal het ontwerp wss niet raken. De gesimuleerde overdracht is redelijk ongevoelig voor kleine wijzigingen in de afmetingen. 
BTW: Dit is sowieso een ontwerp waar wat eq bij nodig is.

Ik begin meteen met berken. Meeste 15mm, behalve het paneel met de 12" drivers: dat wordt 18mm (ivm stijfheid en 10mm uitsparing).

----------


## frederic

Waarom zo een ingewikkelde kastontwerp?

----------


## PvG

> Waarom zo een ingewikkelde kastontwerp?



Zie eerste topic. Is een "w-bin" maar dan voor low-mid. Die zijn er al een tijdje, dus zo ingewikkeld is het niet  :Smile:  Het extra gewicht tov een dubbel 12" frontloaded kast is minimaal en de hoorn levert de extra dBs om de 4594 bij te houden. Of denk je dat het veel simpeler kan?

----------


## beyma

Gewoon zomaar een praktisch idee, ik zat nog even te kijken naar dit ontwerp en ik begreep dat je hem dus op een statief wilt zetten ?  

Persoonlijk lijkt me dat toch best spannend met een standaard statief flensje van 10 cm diep, het idee wat ik kreeg is vrij simpel maar maakt het wel minder spannend,  je zou een metalen beugel kunnen (laten) maken in een U vorm op je statief en dan ergens bij de bovenste handgreep een schroefbus met M12 draad er in waar hij dan vast gemaakt wordt. 
Zodoende hangt hij dus in die U en zou je ook nog iets voorover kunnen neigen mocht dat nodig zijn, tweede voordeel is dat die U beugel ook nog bovenlangs kan worden gedraaid en je deze kasten op kan hangen/vliegen in een truss....

Nogmaals, tis zomaar een idee van me.... (wellicht heb jij allang dit idee in je hoofd hahaha)

----------


## PvG

> Gewoon zomaar een praktisch idee, ik zat nog even te kijken naar dit ontwerp en ik begreep dat je hem dus op een statief wilt zetten ?  
> 
> Persoonlijk lijkt me dat toch best spannend met een standaard statief flensje van 10 cm diep, het idee wat ik kreeg is vrij simpel maar maakt het wel minder spannend,  je zou een metalen beugel kunnen (laten) maken in een U vorm op je statief en dan ergens bij de bovenste handgreep een schroefbus met M12 draad er in waar hij dan vast gemaakt wordt. 
> Zodoende hangt hij dus in die U en zou je ook nog iets voorover kunnen neigen mocht dat nodig zijn, tweede voordeel is dat die U beugel ook nog bovenlangs kan worden gedraaid en je deze kasten op kan hangen/vliegen in een truss....
> 
> Nogmaals, tis zomaar een idee van me.... (wellicht heb jij allang dit idee in je hoofd hahaha)



Ja, op een statief is idd het plan: Doel is uiteindelijk de meest krachtige sub-top te bouwen die door 1 man is neer te zetten met minimale rompslomp/handelingen... dus sub, tussenpaaltje (of standaard, of stacked) + top. De tekening rondom de statief flens is niet compleet: er zal extra versteviging rondom de flens komen. 15mm multiplex is niet voldoende. Ik ben niet zo heel bang: ik heb nu front loaded topjes die ruim 40kg wegen en prima blijven staan op de K&M flens. Ik hoop dat deze top rond de 35kg zal uitkomen. Verschil is wel de hoogte van de top. Mocht de stabiliteit echt tegenvallen dan kan een U-beugel altijd nog, maar dat past dus niet in het idee: telkens de beugel demonteren voor vervoer. Dit is ook de reden dat ik geen fly-tracks in de bovenzijde zet: toppen vliegen is extra werk op locatie.

Het is een ieder natuurlijk vrij om dit ontwerp aan te passen naar zijn/haar wensen ;-)

Het complete sub-top idee is overigens:
Een compacte dubbel 18" sub (ca. 100 x 60-70 x 70-80cm). Wielen op achterzijde. Top tijdens transport op front van de sub (evt. incl. tussenpaal/kabels). BR-subkast met laatste-stand-der-techniek drivers, bijv. B&C 18SW100, 18SW115, of BMS 18N862 (Xmax ±20mm!). In de achterkant van de sub een 2HE 19" uitsparing voor een amp, bijv. PLM10k oid, 2 kanalen op sub, 2 op top. Verbinding naar top is dan een kort speakon kabeltje zonder onnodig gewicht in de top. De panelen voor de 19" uitsparing vormen meteen (een deel van) de bracing voor de kast. Door gebruik te maken van de 19" vormfactor is het ontwerp vrij in amp keuze: dus DIY-friendly en het garandeert dat de set niet meteen is afgeschreven als je amp een keer uitbrandt. (Met een plate amp - bijv de Minidsp PWR-DSP3 - loop je het risico dat deze na enige tijd niet meer verkrijgbaar is.)

----------


## beyma

Phoehee........ die Lap Gruppen PLM10 is een "versterkertje" van 8600 euro ex BTW  :EEK!:   en die ga jij dan ergens achter in een sub inbouwen?! 

En dan vanuit de bus stuiterend over een slechte straat/stoep of door de modder en/of net ff te hoge drempels om ergens binnen te komen, ik zou het niet durven...... :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

En die flightcase met versterkers stuitert niet over een stoep.  :Confused:

----------


## teunos

volgens mij wordt er meer op gedoeld dat de versterker eventueel onder de kast zou uitsteken, waardoor de versterker zelf rechtstreeks ergens op kan ketsen, zonder iets (een flightcase) ertussen.

----------


## vasco

Volgens mij ook, versterker hangt bij transport tussen de wielen boven alle opstakels. Ik zou er ook niet voor gaan. Je knoppen afketsen tegen ongelijke bestrating, drempels, etc. Oop, plas was dieper dan je dacht, etc.

----------


## sjig

Lijkt mij ook geen geniaal idee. Wat je eventueel wel kan doen, mocht dit nou echt zijn wat je wilt, is een wheelboard erbij maken die je op de voorkant kan vastmaken. Dan nog een hoesje erover met enigszins verstevigde bovenkant en je versterker zit veilig  :Wink:

----------


## Merijndj

Of je wheelboard met (vlinder)sluitingen op de achterkant van de sub vastzetten, waarmee je het vak van je versterkers afdicht alsof het een flightcase is.

----------


## PvG

Heren...

1) Met de komst van de PLM12K44/20K44 worden er 2e hands relatief veel PLM10Ks aangeboden tegen prijzen waarbij je denkt: mmm... (Een nieuwe PLM12K44 kost volgens mij nog geen 8600. Voor 8600 wil ik een Powersoft X8!) En het hoeft geen PLM te zijn. Je kunt er ook 2 Powersoft K-series inschroeven, of een T-Amp 4-1300, of een Berry iNuke 4-6000, ... Ach, eerst het andere project afmaken en tegen de tijd dat het sub project start, zijn de PLM12K44s voor een prikkie te koop  :Embarrassment: 

2) Een amprack met 2x PLM is kleiner (± 2x) en lichter (± 2x) dan een dubbel 18" sub. Dat betekent dat de acceleraties/trillingen die de amp zal zien in een sub, zeerwaarschijnlijk ook lager zullen zijn dan in een (ongeveerd) amprack. De "wielbasis" van een sub is veel langer en de massa traagheid onderdrukt hoge frequenties...

3) Duh, mannen. Nee, natuurlijk laat je de amp niet uitsteken aan de achterzijde. Netjes verdiept in de kast met een luikje (met misschien zelfs plaats voor kabels) en beschermd tegen regen. Wheelboard wil ik niet: onnodig gewicht, onnodige handeling en waar laat je dat ding. Gewoon wielen op de achterzijde. Plug en play (nou ja, slamlid(?) klepje openen).

Waar ik me nog wel druk over maak is de ±5kW die je in de sub duwt. Da's misschien wel erger dan wat kinderkopjes... Maar ook daar kun je op ontwerpen: amp midden tussen de drivers, zodat er geen drukverschil over de 19" uitsparing ontstaat, bracing, enz.

----------


## teunos

Denk dat je je meer zorgen moet maken om de koeling van de amp. Over het algemeen is een versterker van voor naar achteren gewoon open, en is je kast dus effectief lek. Ga je het gesloten maken, moet je redelijk wat ruimte vrij houden wil het ding koel blijven, en ben je veel plek kwijt. Tel daar bij op dat je connectors ook niet oneindig ondiep zijn en best wat ruimte innemen (speakon, eurostekker/iets anders en XLR) en je uitsparing voor je versterker word toch ineens heel groot.

----------


## PvG

Moet hoe dan ook een gesloten uitsparing zijn, anders gaat de tuning van de BR-kast niet kloppen. Kast wordt 60-70cm breed, dus de warmte kan langs de ruimte links/rechts van de amp worden afgevoerd. Tijdens transport kan deze ruimte dienen voor opslag van kabels (power, signaal + top). Een los amprack moet ook plaats bieden voor kabels en koeling. En zal ook weer een eigen setje wielen, flight-case materiaal, hout/HPL hebben. Overall gezien zal een amp in de sub compacter/lichter zijn dan subs + los rack. De vraag is of de sub hanteerbaar blijft (ca. 80kg?). Amp: 15kg, drivers: 10kg/st, hout: 35kg?, wielen: 10kg?. Mwah. Ik zie nog geen showstoppers. Als ik tijd heb, 'ns een eerste simulatie/tekening maken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een amp als de PLM10.000Q wordt nog steeds behoorlijk warm. Vergeet niet dat dit soort 4 kanaals amps thermisch aardig op de rand van de krant zit.
Wanneer je dit wilt doen kun je best de natuur mee laten helpen, dus de warmte aan de bovenzijde afvoeren, aan de zijkanten is de kans bij een klein beetje tocht groot dat hij zijn eigen warme lucht weer net zo hard opzuigt.
Ander probleem is eventuele regen bij buitengebruik, de 'echte' modules kunnen nog wel wat hebben maar bij een rack-amp zit de electronica vanwege de koeling onbeschermd.
't Is allemaal op te lossen maar je maakt het jezelf niet gemakkelijk, en dat alleen maar omdat je geen plate amp wilt gebruiken....

----------


## beyma

> En die flightcase met versterkers stuitert niet over een stoep.



In dit geval wil PgV een vierkanaals 2HE versterker van pak em beet 10..12 kilo zwaar, als ik in zijn schoenen zou staan dan had ik een 3HE dubbel deksel flightcase gemaakt die je qua gewicht bij wijze van spreken zo onder je arm mee neemt. (1 HE exta voor bv aansluitpaneeltje)
Dan kan je die amp ook nog makkelijk voor andere klussen/opstellingen gebruiken, en volgens mij ben je niet heel veel langer bezig met opbouwen. 

Maar goed, het is zijn feestje !

----------


## Big Bang

Ik snap het wel. De op is een set aan het bouwen die geoptimaliseerd is voor 90% van de situaties waar hij in verkeerd. Dat je dan vervolgens in de overige 10% wat minder handig uit komt neemt hij voor lief. 

Volgen mij moet het prima kunnen, onderweg stuitert het in een sub niet meer of minder als in een case. Als dan de lucht aan-/afvoer geregeld is en er voor gezorgd is dat de amp niet kapot trilt tijdens gebruik zie ik er geen kwaad in voor zijn toepassingen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik snap het wel.



Ik ook. Ik zou bij een dubbele 15"/ 18" 2 comparimenten maken, iedere speaker 1. Dan een compariment ertussen voor de versterker. Lucht aan of afvoer door het front schuim / grill.
Voordeel een wat hogere sub, zodat je top altijd ver genoeg omhoog kan. Ik zou er dan ook nog een PVC buis inmaken, met onderin de buis een M20 plaat zodat je draaistatief er minstens 1 speaker compartiment kan inzakken, scheelt tilhoogte in dat geval. En misschien 1 er net voor bovenop als je hoger wil...

Zoiets heb ik zelf ook ooit gemaakt en was er toen heel blij mee.

----------


## PvG

> Lucht aan of afvoer door het front schuim / grill.



Dank! Die staat op de goede ideeen lijst.





> Voordeel een wat hogere sub, zodat je top altijd ver genoeg omhoog kan. Ik zou er dan ook nog een PVC buis inmaken, met onderin de buis een M20 plaat zodat je draaistatief er minstens 1 speaker compartiment kan inzakken, scheelt tilhoogte in dat geval. En misschien 1 er net voor bovenop als je hoger wil...
> 
> Zoiets heb ik zelf ook ooit gemaakt en was er toen heel blij mee.



Ik had voor mezelf al besloten geen afvoergaten (lees: handvatten of andere uitsparingen) in de bovenzijde te maken om te voorkomen dat daar bier/cola in verdwijnt...

Wordt trouwens geen M20 flens, maar gewoon een 35mm flens ivm het gewicht en de hoogte van de top. Lijkt me steviger of heb ik het mis?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dank! Die staat op de goede ideeen lijst.



Nadeel is wel dat je altijd een stofplek krijgt op je grille.

----------


## frederic

> Nadeel is wel dat je altijd een stofplek krijgt op je grille.



Daar heb je vrouwen voor in dienst.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daar heb je vrouwen voor in dienst.



Daar krijg je weer heel ander soort vlekken van hoor.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PvG

Goed... ondertussen in de garage... 

De 2 panelen met het meeste werk af.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik had voor mezelf al besloten geen afvoergaten (lees: handvatten of andere uitsparingen) in de bovenzijde te maken om te voorkomen dat daar bier/cola in verdwijnt...



Als dat paaltje erin zit valt dat mee, eventueel om het gat een rondje frezen die al wat kan opvangen, een slootje.  :Wink:  Bier over je front heen is ook niet fijn...





> Wordt trouwens geen M20 flens, maar gewoon een 35mm flens ivm het  gewicht en de hoogte van de top. Lijkt me steviger of heb ik het  mis?



Heb ik ook ooit gedacht totdat je er achter komt dat het toch wel heel fijn is als het paaltje aan de baskist vast blijft zitten terwijl je de top eraf pakt, zeker als deze wat zwaarder is, dan is het niet handig als je top en statief ineens vast hebt...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nadeel is wel dat je altijd een stofplek krijgt op je grille.



Net als bij basreflex gaten is het verstandig om voldoende diameter / doorvoer te hebben, als deze dan ook voldoende naar achteren geplaatst is dan smeert dat vanzelf uit. Ik weet uit ervaring dat de basreflex gaten vaak meer stof plekken achterlaten dan de koeling...

----------


## MusicXtra

Basreflex poorten zijn nog min of meer zelfreinigend omdat de lucht beide kanten op gaat, bij de koellucht van een amp is dat niet het geval.

----------


## beyma

> dat het paaltje aan de baskist vast blijft zitten terwijl je de top eraf pakt



Lijkt mij dat je bij deze afmetingen niet die top kast boven je macht gaat tillen, maar alles plat op de grond in elkaar schuift en dan rechtop lopen ?! 

Dus de sub met front naar de grond >> paaltje erin >>  topkast met front naar de grond over paaltje schuiven en dan de hele handel op lopen.
 Op die manier bouwen/breken wij altijd onze decors en dan heb ik het over wanden van 4 tot 6 meter hoog gaat echt prima hoor, het eerste halve metertje omhoog is even zwaar maar daarna steunt het meeste gewicht op de grond en hoef je nog amper te tillen.

----------


## SPS

> Lijkt mij dat je bij deze afmetingen niet die top kast boven je macht gaat tillen, maar alles plat op de grond in elkaar schuift en dan rechtop lopen ?! 
> 
> Dus de sub met front naar de grond >> paaltje erin >>  topkast met front naar de grond over paaltje schuiven en dan de hele handel op lopen.
>  Op die manier bouwen/breken wij altijd onze decors en dan heb ik het over wanden van 4 tot 6 meter hoog gaat echt prima hoor, het eerste halve metertje omhoog is even zwaar maar daarna steunt het meeste gewicht op de grond en hoef je nog amper te tillen.



Oef, die methode ken ik nog niet. Lijkt me niet echt aan te bevelen om op een houten/stenen/gras/zand ondergrond met een top te schuiven over de grond met het front beneden.
Decors plat op een podium (met balletvloer?) leggen en dan tippen kan ik me wel goed  voorstellen...

----------


## beyma

Ik heb het toch al vaak genoeg gezien dat een sub/top combinatie op die manier opgelopen wordt, en ja, je zal per situatie moeten aanpassen hoe je het doet...maar bv een verhuisdeken er tussen op de grond leggen kan natuurlijk al veel schade voorkomen. 
Het geheel kan bv ook nog op de zijkant gelegd worden , maar op de achterkant wordt wat lastiger ivm de wielen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Je kan het ook nog zo uitmeten dat de top op een hondje/dolly ligt en dat dan precies het tussen paaltje uitkomt in de flens van de sub, je rijdt em der zo in zeg maar ! 

Hoe dan ook, het is wel een manier om als je alleen werkt toch die combi veilig en zonder al te veel moeite op elkaar te krijgen en dan zeg ik bewust een manier:  niet dé manier !

----------


## purplehaze

> Goed... ondertussen in de garage... 
> 
> De 2 panelen met het meeste werk af.



Staan de toppen al bijna in elkaar.. het blijft zo stil ;-)

----------


## PvG

Hé, is een hobby! Ik heb ook nog een gezin en een full time baan... Gaat dus niet zo snel als je er af en toe een uurtje aan werkt. Maar, er begint wat vorm in te komen.   :Smile:  
De panelen op de foto's onder zijn nog niet gelijmd/geschroefd. Dit was alleen nog maar om de boel te passen.
Ik heb nog een wijziging in de handvatten doorgevoerd: de vorm is rond geworden (gemakkelijker te maken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en fijner om onder verschillende hoeken vast te houden) en de plaats is iets gewijzigd om te zorgen dat ik de 12" drivers nog op z'n plek krijg  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## PvG

En weer iets verder. Nog te doen: bracing in hoorn, flens inbouwen onder massamiddelpunt, speakon in onderzijde, caps voor handgrepen, een broertje bouwen en afwerken ;-)

----------


## PvG

Pfff, past precies...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 








Staat als een huis op een standaard:






Heel ff geluisterd met wat snelle settings: low-mid 100 Hz BW24 HP met 650 Hz LR24 LP en mid-hi 650 Hz LR24 HP en een PEQ -3dB rond 400 Hz. De 4594nd 8-9 dB getemperd... Zonder subs, in de garage. Wow, dat klinkt al meteen erg goed  :Smile:  . Ook ff gasgegeven: zoon komt vragen of ik wel 'normaal' ben. Hij trilde van de bank... (Sacrifice van Anouk, zonder subs).  :Big Grin:  Later ga ik meten, maar daar moet ik nog een geschikte ruimte voor vinden.


Nu eerst het broertje bouwen. Of 'zusje'?

----------


## drbeat

Ziet er op het eerste gezicht goed uit, klankmatig ben ik misschien wat septisch maar ben ook wel benieuwd.

Meer gezien het ontwerp hoor.. kwa uitvoering is er niet veel op aan te merken. Zijn complexe kastjes met al die hoekjes enz.  En inderdaad het past allemaal net met de drivers...

Je zult denk ik wel een goede prosessor nodig hebben om het goed in tijd te krijgen en in fase....

Wel leuk om weer wat zelfbouw hier te zien, niet omdat er niets beters ts krijgen is maar puur omdat het kan en het leuk is om te bouwen..en je dan toch iets meer hebt voor je budget en meer je keuze dan wat alle fabrieks en standaard speakerbouwers aanbieden..

Wat mij betreft mag dat wel wat meer hier langs komen...

----------


## PvG

> Ziet er op het eerste gezicht goed uit, klankmatig ben ik misschien wat septisch maar ben ook wel benieuwd.



"Bedervend"?  :Wink:  
Horen is geloven idd. Misschien moet er iemand over een tijdje een luisterdagje organiseren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Moet er wel vergelijkingsmateriaal zijn...




> Meer gezien het ontwerp hoor..



Als commercieel product? Merk/type? Alles wat ik tot nu toe ben tegen gekomen had of een (te) korte hoorn om fatsoenlijk 100 Hz te halen, of de hoogdriver begint te hoog (> ca. 800 Hz, boven cone breakup van de 12"), of veel te lomp/grote kast, of de off-axis response laat te wensen over. Of een combinatie hiervan... 




> kwa uitvoering is er niet veel op aan te merken. Zijn complexe kastjes met al die hoekjes enz.  En inderdaad het past allemaal net met de drivers...



Dank! Die hoeken was ik idd ook bang voor, maar dat valt achteraf eigenlijk wel mee. Zelfs met een simpele handzaagmachine lukt het. Wel de hoek netjes instellen met een geodriehoek oid... Ik heb trouwens het vermoeden dat de performance niet wezenlijk anders/slechter wordt met 1 conische hoorn op het eind. Zal wat andere eq nodig hebben. (Heeft er iemand zin om... ??) Zou het iets simpeler maken.

Nee, het meest tijdrovende is het freeswerk. Het paneel voor de 12"s zul je moeten frezen, maar of de kast veel minder stevig zou worden als je de zijpanelen niet in freest, vraag ik me af. 




> Je zult denk ik wel een goede prosessor nodig hebben om het goed in tijd te krijgen en in fase....



Als je alleen de amplitude response recht wilt krijgen, kom je bijna met elke processor weg. Een DCX2496 voldoet. Alleen als je ook een rechte fase response wilt, zul je met FIR aan de gang moeten. En dan heb je een Lake, PLM, K-serie of minisharc oid nodig. Maar lineaire fase is alleen van belang als je meerdere verschillende typen kasten wilt matchen. En dat was nou net niet het doel: 1 kastje zou voldoende moeten zijn. 




> Wel leuk om weer wat zelfbouw hier te zien, niet omdat er niets beters ts krijgen is maar puur omdat het kan en het leuk is om te bouwen..en je dan toch iets meer hebt voor je budget en meer je keuze dan wat alle fabrieks en standaard speakerbouwers aanbieden..
> 
> Wat mij betreft mag dat wel wat meer hier langs komen...



Zeker! Voor mezelf was het wel zo dat ik de lat dermate hoog wilde leggen, dat het ook echt iets extra brengt dat niet zomaar te koop is. Mooie top-kastjes had ik al (SA C24).

Met de komst van de 459x drivers van BMS is het wel een stuk makkelijker geworden (helaas ook wat duurder) om een hoge kwaliteit topkast zelf te kunnen bouwen. Een 4594nd+HF950 met 2x 10" neodymium in een BR behuizinkje in d'Appolito opstelling zou volgens mij ook een zeer mooi topje opleveren (met het compromis meer ten gunste van het gewicht). Wie??  :Big Grin:

----------


## jadjong

Als je klaar bent wil ik wel een dagje langskomen voor een A/B test met een (P)LM.

----------


## PvG

> Als je klaar bent wil ik wel een dagje langskomen voor een A/B test met een (P)LM.



Thanks! Ga ik onthouden.

----------


## beyma

> of de kast veel minder stevig zou worden als je de zijpanelen niet in freest, vraag ik me af.



Je hebt behoorlijk meer lijmoppervlak dus het wordt er zeker sterker van. 

Ik weet niet hoe je dit gefreesd hebt , uit de hand ??  
Kijk CNC is het mooiste maar ik snap dat dat niet voor iedereen even gemakkelijk is om "regelen" , misschien trap ik nu een open deur in maar met een kopieerfrees met het lager aan de bovenkant en zuiver rechte strook MDF kan je zeer strakke lijnen frezen ! 
Die strook schroef je (tijdelijk) strak op je lijn, frees op diepte instellen, en frees langs de strook halen..... Let op de draairichting! naar de strook toe zodat hij vanzelf langs de strook blijft frezen (tegenlopend frezen noemen we dat) probeer eerst op een rest stukje ! 
Tweede handeling is hetzelfde maar dan aan de andere kant van je lijn, en dan heb je een sponning/groef   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Je zou zelfs nog een mal kunnen maken van de totale vorm, dan ben je nog sneller klaar.

Voor de geodriehoek zijn er ook wat handigere oplossingen, je kan inderdaad je hoek bepalen met de geo maar daarna is het makkelijker om met een zweihaak (soms ook zwaaihaak genaamd) die hoek over te zetten op je cirkelzaag door de haak tegen je blad te houden. 
Ik heb deze twee in mijn kist zitten,met elk zijn eigen toepassingen want soms is ene handig en soms de ander...


Goed gereedschap is echt het halve werk, zelfs als je het maar een paar keer per jaar gebruikt loont het al de moeite !

----------


## MusicXtra

Deftige kastjes, ik ben erg benieuwd naar de prestaties.

----------


## PvG

> Ik weet niet hoe je dit gefreesd hebt , uit de hand ??  
> Je zou zelfs nog een mal kunnen maken van de totale vorm, dan ben je nog sneller klaar.



Nee, natuurlijk niet uit de hand! Precies zoals je beschrijft: 2 stroken multiplex op exact de juiste afstand aan elkaar vast gezet, zodat je een mal hebt voor de rechte stukken. Ik heb een kopieerhulpstuk op mijn bovenfrees. 
Maar dan nog ben je per paneel een hele avond bezig: telkens de mal exact goed vastzetten met lijmtangen. Het zijn behoorlijk wat segmenten, dus je bent zo een paar uur bezig.  




> Voor de geodriehoek zijn er ook wat handigere oplossingen



Yep, ik had een zwaaihaak. Ooit uitgeleend... En dan sta je daar met je werkkleding aan en de zaagmachine in de aanval... Dan maar de schooletui van een van de kinderen plunderen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## purplehaze

> . 
> Heel ff geluisterd met wat snelle settings: low-mid 100 Hz BW24 HP met 650 Hz LR24 LP en mid-hi 650 Hz LR24 HP en een PEQ -3dB rond 400 Hz. De 4594nd 8-9 dB getemperd... Zonder subs, in de garage. Wow, dat klinkt al meteen erg goed  . Ook ff gasgegeven: zoon komt vragen of ik wel 'normaal' ben. Hij trilde van de bank... (Sacrifice van Anouk, zonder subs). .
> 
> 
> Nu eerst het broertje bouwen. Of 'zusje'?



Als deze kasten zo'n beetje het midlaag hebben wat ook uit de AXYS ARENA toppen komt dan drukt dat wel ... ben benieuwd.

----------


## PvG

> Deftige kastjes, ik ben erg benieuwd naar de prestaties.



Ik ben ook erg benieuwd. Doel van Peter Morris was een "EAW KF850 on stick". Ik denk dat dat aardig is gelukt.
Ik verwacht dat dit kastje in de buurt van jouw Prospect Top komt: het low-mid zal met 2x12" op hoorn iets meer ballen hebben dan een enkel frontloaded 15", maar de 1.4" 4594Nd op 90x50gr hoorn zal het moeten afleggen tegen de 2" 4592Nd op 100x20gr hoorn in de Prospect, denk ik. Ik vermoed dat een Prospect Top plus 1x Kick ongeveer een gelijke output zal hebben, maar waarschijnlijk tegen iets lagere vervorming. Kwa (verticale) spreiding zal de 2x12" uniformer zijn, door de fysieke symmetrie. Allemaal net wat andere compromissen. Misschien moeten we ze 'ns een keer naast elkaar zetten? (Niet competitief bedoeld, puur ter lering en vermaak hoe het ene compromis uitpakt tov het andere.)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien moeten we ze 'ns een keer naast elkaar zetten? (Niet competitief bedoeld, puur ter lering en vermaak hoe het ene compromis uitpakt tov het andere.)



Daar ben ik altijd wel voor te porren.  :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

Dat word dan weer een meet en meet meeting... met bbq?

----------


## jakkes72

Wat weegt het kastje?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat word dan weer een meet en meet meeting... met bbq?



Ok, wij zorgen voor de kastjes, jij voor de bbq? :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

bbq fysiek regelen is geen probleem, maar wie neemt het vlees dan mee?

----------


## PvG

> Wat weegt het kastje?



Goeie vraag. Ik zal straks ff de weegschaal pakken.

Gezellig! Een bbq, maar euh, het vlees nog niet bestellen, want ik moet nog aan het 2e kastje beginnen. Misschien alvast uitkijken naar een terrasverwarmer... ;-)

Edit: 35.9 kg zonder grill en verf. Mwah, close.

----------


## jakkes72

Met verf enzo erbij zit je ook op het gewicht van een Prospect top.. waar nog een versterker bij in zit

----------


## PvG

> Met verf enzo erbij zit je ook op het gewicht van een Prospect top.. waar nog een versterker bij in zit



Zoals eerder aangegeven verwacht ik dat dit kastje op veel vlakken in de buurt van de Prospect Top (+ Kick) zit. Met de 2x12" horn loaded zul je minder vaak kick te kort komen (in vgl. met een enkel Prospect Top), maar de 1.4" zal eerder tegen zijn grenzen lopen. Verder is de BA productlijn (fase response van de diverse producten) netjes op elkaar afgestemd en dat heb je bij dit zelfbouw topje natuurlijk niet. (Kan wel als je voldoende tijd in FIR processing stopt.) 
Voor mezelf neem ik enkele extra kilo's per kast voor lief als ik dan minder vaak extra kasten moet meesjouwen. Het is een net wat ander compromis.

BTW: Het 2e kastje zit op de helft. Waarschijnlijk morgen net zo ver af als de eerste. Daarna begint het afwerken: uitsparingen voor rubbervoeten, uitsparingen voor 'offerhout' of kunststofstrips, speakons in bodems frezen, plamuren, schuren, warnex.

----------


## jakkes72

Ik wil het zeker niet afkraken of zo!!! begrijp me aub niet verkeerd. Vind het knap dat je de tijd enzo er voor neemt. Ik wou dat ik dat kon... Ik maakte enkel een vergelijk naar het gewicht en gemak van de Prospect top tov jou top.

----------


## PvG

> Ik wil het zeker niet afkraken of zo!!! begrijp me aub niet verkeerd. Vind het knap dat je de tijd enzo er voor neemt. Ik wou dat ik dat kon... Ik maakte enkel een vergelijk naar het gewicht en gemak van de Prospect top tov jou top.



 :Wink:  effectief valt het met de hoeveelheid tijd eigenlijk wel mee: in een volle week bouw je wel een setje met huis-tuin-keukengereedschap. Vooral geduld hebben met jezelf...

Misschien dat het kwa gewicht nog wat minder kan door 12mm multiplex te gebruiken (met extra bracing in de kamer en hoornmonden). Dan zou er misschien nog een 5kg af kunnen. Ik ben wel bang dat je dan praktische probleempjes krijgt: het gelagerde wieltje van een afrondfrees kan dan wel 'ns over de panelen vallen (bij dubbelzijdig afronden) en de handgrepen kunnen wat dun/'scherp' worden enz.

Met de huidige stand der techniek lijkt ca 35 kg de ondergrens te zijn voor een serieuze top. Maar da's wel ruim factor 3 lichter dan een KF850  :Smile:  Wachten op serieus 3d-printen.

Voor wie het wil weten: de materiaalkosten (excl. gereedschap, uren, ...) voor 2 topjes komt ergens tussen de 2500 en 3000 euro.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verder is de BA productlijn (fase response van de diverse producten) netjes op elkaar afgestemd en dat heb je bij dit zelfbouw topje natuurlijk niet. (Kan wel als je voldoende tijd in FIR processing stopt.)



FIR filters zijn mooi om een fase response vlak te krijgen maar de rekening die je daarvoor krijgt is teveel latency voor live situaties.

----------


## Big Bang

> FIR filters zijn mooi om een fase response vlak te krijgen maar de rekening die je daarvoor krijgt is teveel latency voor live situaties.



Ook als je ze alleen voor het mid/hoog gebruikt?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ook als je ze alleen voor het mid/hoog gebruikt?



De latency is uiteraard afhankelijk van het aantal taps en hoeveel je daarvan nodig hebt is weer afhankelijk van je cross-over frequentie. Voor het tophoog is de latency nog wel acceptabel maar voor het low en mid moet je andere trucs gebruiken.

----------


## PvG

> FIR filters zijn mooi om een fase response vlak te krijgen maar de rekening die je daarvoor krijgt is teveel latency voor live situaties.



Een paar ms kan wel, dus vanaf een paar honderd Hz is FIR wel inzetbaar. Maar idd helaas niet rondom de sub-top x-over frequenties. Ik vermoed dat je behoorlijk wat tijd hebt gestoken in de IIR filters en/of delays om alle BA producten op elkaar aan te laten sluiten.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor live is 8 ms latency wel zo ongeveer het maximum wat nog acceptabel is, vergeet niet dat je in de keten al wat latency hebt (mixer, wirless gear, etc.)
En inderdaad zijn er heel wat uurtjes research in gaan zitten om te zorgen dat iedere luidspreker uit mijn range exact dezelfde fase response heeft, iedere kast heeft ook exact 7 ms latency.

----------


## purplehaze

> Zoals eerder aangegeven verwacht ik dat dit kastje op veel vlakken in de buurt van de Prospect Top (+ Kick) zit. Met de 2x12" horn loaded zul je minder vaak kick te kort komen (in vgl. met een enkel Prospect Top), maar de 1.4" zal eerder tegen zijn grenzen lopen.



De 2 x12" hoorn zal toch gerichter afstralen in het laagmid en daardoor ook op afstand beter in balans blijven bij de 1,4inch driver lijkt me?
Dat voordeel heeft de prospect kick + laagsectie v/d prospect door het frontloaded ontwerp niet, of valt dit wel mee in de praktijk ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> De 2 x12" hoorn zal toch gerichter afstralen in het laagmid en daardoor ook op afstand beter in balans blijven bij de 1,4inch driver lijkt me?
> Dat voordeel heeft de prospect kick + laagsectie v/d prospect door het frontloaded ontwerp niet, of valt dit wel mee in de praktijk ?



In de praktijk valt dit heel erg mee, mede door de lage cross-over frequentie naar de mid driver en de fysieke afstand tussen beide 15" drivers. Uiteindelijk zal de kast van PVG in het onderste deel wat de 12"ers weergeven ook al behoorlijk omni zijn door de korte hoorn. Ik maak me voor de kast van PVG meer zorgen over hoorn-reflecties in het bovenste stuk dat de 12"ers moeten weergeven.

----------


## purplehaze

Tot welke frequentie zal de hoorn ondersteuning bieden PVG ?  
150Hz?

----------


## PvG

> Tot welke frequentie zal de hoorn ondersteuning bieden PVG ?  
> 150Hz?



Zeg maar gewoon Peter. Dat "praat" makkelijker toch? :-) 

150 Hz, zoiets ja. Een nauwkeurig getal noemen heeft geen zin: Een hornresp model is niet nauwkeuriger dan de params die je er in stopt. Hier geldt dus ook meten = weten.

Dat de hoorn 150 Hz haalt, zegt niets over de directivity van de hoorn bij 150Hz. Ik ben het met Sander eens dat 2 15" frontloaded speakers ongeveer dezelfde directivity bij de laagste frequenties zullen geven: zodra de golffronten de kast verlaten, verspreiden ze zich hetzelfde, ongeacht of ze uit een hoorn of een frontloaded speaker komen. De oppervlakte van een hoornmond is ongeveer gelijk aan een 15", dus ik verwacht dezelfde directivity (bij ongeveer gelijke onderlinge afstand).

De hoorns hebben wel meer rendement en dus meer output bij hetzelfde vermogen (en wss wat meer vervorming).

Merk overigens op dat geen van beide ontwerpen een mid/hoog hoorn hebben om de verticale spreiding onder controle te houden tot de x-over frequentie: daar zijn ze te laag voor. De RCF hoorn houdt dus ook verticaal geen 50gr vol tot de 650 Hz.

BTW: 2e kastje is nu even ver als de eerste.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Z
> Merk overigens op dat geen van beide ontwerpen een mid/hoog hoorn hebben om de verticale spreiding onder controle te houden tot de x-over frequentie: daar zijn ze te laag voor. De RCF hoorn houdt dus ook verticaal geen 50gr vol tot de 650 Hz.
> 
> BTW: 2e kastje is nu even ver als de eerste.



Daar helpt het baffle effect ons wel een beetje mee hoor.  :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> Ik maak me voor de kast van PVG meer zorgen over hoorn-reflecties in het bovenste stuk dat de 12"ers moeten weergeven.



De bult bij ca 400 Hz?

----------


## MusicXtra

> De bult bij ca 400 Hz?



Geloof niet dat hornresp dat kan simuleren dus nee, niet de bult bij 400Hz uit de simulatie. Maar omdat je uiteindelijk 180º de bocht om gaat heb je hoe dan ook allerlei (on)gewilde reflecties. Maar, kan heel goed zijn dat je er geen hoorbaar last van hebt.

----------


## PvG

> Daar helpt het baffle effect ons wel een beetje mee hoor.



Dat helpt om de SPL on-axis op niveau te houden ("4*pi --> 2*pi"), maar niet om te zorgen dat er buiten de bedoelde hoeken (50gr in geval van de RCF hoorn) geen energie wordt afgestraald. De frequentie waarbij dat gebeurt is f0=K/(d*a), met K=25e6, d=hoornhoogte/breedte in mm en a=hoek in graden. 
Ingeval van de RCF HF950 zul je verticaal dus van 0 tot +/-25gr een (zo goed als) vlakke frequentieresponse moeten hebben. Echter, buiten de +/-25gr zal het hoog boven de f0=25e6/(300*50)=~1.6kHz harder afvallen dan daar onder. Dat betekent dat je buiten de 25gr wel afstraling van 650 tot ca 1600 Hz zult hebben van de HF950 en dus een afvallende frequentieresponse. Horizontaal werkt de directivity control tot ca 25e6/(300*90)=~900 Hz.

----------


## PvG

> Geloof niet dat hornresp dat kan simuleren dus nee, niet de bult bij 400Hz uit de simulatie. Maar omdat je uiteindelijk 180º de bocht om gaat heb je hoe dan ook allerlei (on)gewilde reflecties. Maar, kan heel goed zijn dat je er geen hoorbaar last van hebt.



Aha. Merk op dat in de tekening een 'reflector' ontbreekt in de 2e bend die wel in de echte kast zit (zie foto enkele posts terug alweer).  
In principe is elke hoek een plotselinge impedantie wijziging in de hoorn. Elke impedantiewijziging kan leiden tot een (deel) reflectie (vergelijkbaar zoals in een coaxkabel). Bij 650 Hz is de golflengte ca 0.5m. Ik heb niet de indruk dat de segmentlengtes daar voldoende bij in de buurt komen.
Heeft voorzover ik weet ook niet te maken met het feit dat je 180gr de bocht om moet, maar wel met de plotselinge stappen/hoeken in de hoorn flare.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat helpt om de SPL on-axis op niveau te houden ("4*pi --> 2*pi"), maar niet om te zorgen dat er buiten de bedoelde hoeken (50gr in geval van de RCF hoorn) geen energie wordt afgestraald. De frequentie waarbij dat gebeurt is f0=K/(d*a), met K=25e6, d=hoornhoogte/breedte in mm en a=hoek in graden. 
> Ingeval van de RCF HF950 zul je verticaal dus van 0 tot +/-25gr een (zo goed als) vlakke frequentieresponse moeten hebben. Echter, buiten de +/-25gr zal het hoog boven de f0=25e6/(300*50)=~1.6kHz harder afvallen dan daar onder. Dat betekent dat je buiten de 25gr wel afstraling van 650 tot ca 1600 Hz zult hebben van de HF950 en dus een afvallende frequentieresponse. Horizontaal werkt de directivity control tot ca 25e6/(300*90)=~900 Hz.



Bedoel dan ook dat het baffle effect helpt te zorgen dat hij nog niet helemaal omni wordt bij 650 Hz. Uiteindelijk gaat het erom dat je je SPL overeind houdt bij iedere frequentie. Je zult idd nooit de spreiding van je hoorn halen, daar is die domweg te kort voor. Maar, op zich is dat ook niet erg, een te grote overgang in directivity tussen de hoorn en in mijn geval de 15" in spreiding is niet gewenst rond het cross-over punt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heeft voorzover ik weet ook niet te maken met het feit dat je 180gr de bocht om moet, maar wel met de plotselinge stappen/hoeken in de hoorn flare.



Da's ook exact wat ik bedoel door die 180º bocht ben je gedwongen scherpe bochten te maken.

----------


## PvG

> Da's ook exact wat ik bedoel door die 180º bocht ben je gedwongen scherpe bochten te maken.



Een scherpe bocht wil gelukkig nog niet meteen zeggen dat er een stap in het impedantieverloop in de hoorn zit. Zolang het oppervlak van de hoorndoorsnede maar netjes verloopt. De grootste impedantie stap zal bij de hoornmond zitten. 
De effecten hiervan hoop ik (niet!) in de metingen te zien.  :Wink:

----------


## Weller123

Jawel want de hoorn heeft daar 2 radiussen. De luchtstroom is daar niet laminair.

----------


## PvG

> Bedoel dan ook dat het baffle effect helpt te zorgen dat hij nog niet helemaal omni wordt bij 650 Hz. Uiteindelijk gaat het erom dat je je SPL overeind houdt bij iedere frequentie. Je zult idd nooit de spreiding van je hoorn halen, daar is die domweg te kort voor. Maar, op zich is dat ook niet erg, een te grote overgang in directivity tussen de hoorn en in mijn geval de 15" in spreiding is niet gewenst rond het cross-over punt.



In geval van de HF950 zal de spreiding bij 650 Hz oplopen tot zo'n 130 gr (hor en ver) is mijn inschatting. Horizontaal zal de hoorn met de 12"s daar prima op aansluiten (nagenoeg even breed). Ik moet nog even het sommetje voor de verticale lobing van de d'Appolito opstelling opzoeken.  :Wink: 

Off-axis onbalans in de frequentieresponse kan door reflecties bij plaatsing in een ruimte ook voor on-axis onbalans zorgen...

----------


## PvG

> Jawel want de hoorn heeft daar 2 radiussen. De luchtstroom is daar niet laminair.



Gelukkig zitten de scherpe bends aan het begin van de hoorn waar de impedantie=druk/snelheid gedomineerd wordt door hoge druk met lage stroom. Kortom nagenoeg geen luchtstroom?

----------


## purplehaze

je bent nooit te oud om te leren zeggen ze wel eens maar dit is toch heavy stuff ;-)

----------


## beyma

> je bent nooit te oud om te leren zeggen ze wel eens maar dit is toch heavy stuff ;-)



Ja wis en natuurkunde moet wel je hobby zijn als je serieus met speakerbouw aan de gang gaat!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  *kuch* niet mijn ding hahaha *kuch*

----------


## PvG

Begint nu ergens op te lijken  :Smile: 
Volgende stappen: grills (strekmetaal in aluminium U-profiel, zoals bij SA) en metingen.

----------


## beyma

Super netjes hoor !!   

Ik zou er niet eens een rooster voor zetten, dit mag toch gewoon gezien worden ?!  
Heb je de Warnex gespoten of gerold ?

----------


## PvG

> Super netjes hoor !!



Thanks! Het valt mij ook niet tegen.  :Wink: 




> Ik zou er niet eens een rooster voor zetten, dit mag toch gewoon gezien worden ?!  
> Heb je de Warnex gespoten of gerold ?



Probleem is dat blikjes, glazen of andere troep in de hoorn of reflexpoorten kunnen verdwijnen en de drivers kunnen beschadigen. Ook de BMS driver houd ik graag schoon. Verder geeft strekmetaal met speakerschuim erachter ook wat bescherming tegen regen.

Ik heb de warnex gerold. Echt topspul! Waarom is dit niet gewoon in de bouwmarkt te koop??? Ideaal om te verwerken: eerste dunne laag met normale schuimroller aanbrengen (zonder te gronden) en de tweede laag met structuurroller. Tegen de tijd dat je klaar bent met de eerste laag kun je meteen door met de tweede. Binnen enkele uurtjes droog.

----------


## beyma

Tja dat is ook weer waar..... bepaalde bevolkingsgroepen vinden het normaal om je speakers als tafel/bankje/afvalbak te gebruiken en ja, dan heb je gewoon een rooster nodig inderdaad... (en het liefst zou je 220 op dat rooster zetten hahaha)

Warnex in de bouwmarkt ? Nee hou het liever "exclusief" voor speakerbouwers  :Cool:  
Ik heb mijn kasten eerst voor gesmeerd met zijdeglans Frescolithe decor verf (polyurethaan basis) en dan hoef je maar een dunne laag Warnex er overheen te rollen voor het spikkel effect. 
Door hem eerst voor te rollen met die decor verf heb je ook een goede hechting over 2K plamuur want direct op 2K gaat niet van harte met Warnex !

----------


## MusicXtra

Toppen zien er heftig uit....

----------


## PvG

Voor de fun enkele (foute) metingen in een te kleine ruimte: zie plaatje onder.
De mid hoorn is gemeten zonder filters @ 2.83V op 1m (~ "2W" op 4 Ohm), de BMS met highpass LR24 @ 650 Hz op -6dB (~ "0.25W" op 8 Ohm).
Ter referentie heb ik er een SA C24s top (enkel 12" met ribbon) bij gezet (= onderste paarse lijn): 2.83V ~ "1W". Het is duidelijk te zien dat ik hier last heb van roommodes/reflecties. Berry ECM8000 meetmic is gekalibreerd @ 1 kHz met een Testo calibrator, dus de dB waardes zijn absoluut @ 2.83V.

----------


## teunos

Een beetje smoothing is wel handig. Hier is weinig van te zeggen behalve dat je nog wel wat eq nodig hebt.

----------


## PvG

> Een beetje smoothing is wel handig. Hier is weinig van te zeggen behalve dat je nog wel wat eq nodig hebt.



Dit is al gesmoothed met 1/3 oct... Klopt, je kunt alleen zeggen dat het rendement een flink stuk hoger is dan van een frontloaded topje en dat de BMS zonder eq nagenoeg net zo vlak is als een ribbon driver (verschil is nl. ~constant).

----------


## teunos

> Dit is al gesmoothed met 1/3 oct... Klopt, je kunt alleen zeggen dat het rendement een flink stuk hoger is dan van een frontloaded topje en dat de BMS zonder eq nagenoeg net zo vlak is als een ribbon driver (verschil is nl. ~constant).



Het woordje minder is hier weggevallen. Dit is te veel smoothing.
ik zou ook even langs de as meten als je gaat eq'en om te kijken of je geen rare diffractie-effecten hebt op de as van de hf hoorn gezien het een diffractie hoorn betreft.

----------


## PvG

Met de time window functie op de IR (-1...+5ms) heb ik met REW en enkele dekens de delay voor de BMS driver enigszins kunnen bepalen: ~550mm (korter of langer geeft minder output op de x-over frequentie). Dat lijkt aardig te kloppen met de fysieke afmetingen: mid hoorn lengte 600...650mm + diepte 12" driver - HF950 hoorn lengte 210mm = ~550mm.


Stappenplan wordt (in grotere ruimte!):
1) low-mid response bepalen (zonder HP/LP) op verschillende posities en afstanden,
2) in-band bult eq-en (op output channel processor, ~380Hz -6dB)
3) out-band bult eq-en (op output channel, er zou een piek in de low-mid response >650Hz moeten zitten die in de weg zit in de x-over naar de BMS)
4) mid/hi response bepalen (zonder HP/LP, ca. 500...20000Hz, niet lager om driver heel te houden!)
5) evt in-band eq-en nabij x-over frequentie
6) x-over toepassen (LR24 650Hz)
7) delay voor BMS finetunen
8) overall response eq-en (op input channel processor), verschillende posities en afstanden
9) HP BW24 100Hz toepassen
10) spreiding meten, horizontaal en verticaal
11) delay voor subs bepalen
12) genieten...?


Tips?

----------


## teunos

Ook bij mij mag je best een keer langs komen om een keer te meten 😬. Wat je daar beschrijft is een proces van ongeveer een uurtje. Maar dat lijkt me inderdaad in de basis de goede aanpak.

----------


## PvG

Goed, 2 kippen-/konijnenhokken...  :Big Grin:  
Het strekmetaal lijkt wat grof voor topjes, maar ik wil hetzelfde materiaal op de subs en dan mag het wel stevig zijn. Dus vandaar.


Volgend project: subs! Oh nee, eerst nog aan de toppen meten...
Iemand suggesties voor subs? Ik wil de onmogelijke combinatie van licht, compact, 30Hz en ca. 135dB @ 2-4kW... TH118 van Danley (of eigenlijk de kopie: TH18) ziet er interessant uit, maar dan worden het wss 4 kasten. Of toch maar een BR kast met moderne drivers en voldoende grote BR poorten?

----------


## sjig

Met BR kun je eigenlijk altijd wel mee uit de voeten. En, als het goed is, hoef je ook maar 1 prototype te bouwen (bepalen van exacte poortlengte). Bandpass / Hoorn wordt dan al wat ingewikkelder.

Een aantal 'leuke' drivers die wellicht iets voor je zijn:
Oberton 18NB1600
RCF LF18X451 (wel ferriet...)
BMS 18N862
Faital Pro 18XL1600
Eighteensound 18NLW9601
B&C 18SW115

----------


## kvdb013

Waarom geen geperforeerd staal? Kijkt toch wat professioneler vind ik zelf. 
Trekstaal vind ik meer voor achter speakerschuim.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een aantal 'leuke' drivers die wellicht iets voor je zijn:
> Oberton 18NB1600
> RCF LF18X451 (wel ferriet...)
> BMS 18N862
> Faital Pro 18XL1600
> Eighteensound 18NLW9601
> B&C 18SW115



Oberton zou ik met een hele grote boog omheen lopen, de fabrikant blijkt niet erg betrouwbaar met zijn levertijden. (eigen ervaring)

----------


## PvG

> Waarom geen geperforeerd staal? Kijkt toch wat professioneler vind ik zelf. 
> Trekstaal vind ik meer voor achter speakerschuim.



Geperforeerd staal beschadigt gemakkelijk: een deuk valt meteen op. In dit strekmetaal krijg je niet zomaar een deuk en daarnaast is het ook het meest "open". Strekmetaal is ook goed verkrijgbaar in RVS. Geperforeerde plaat met de juiste maasgroote is veel moeilijker te vinden in RVS.
Over smaak valt niet te twisten :-) Ik vind het niet lelijk. Misschien span ik er nog een keer 5mm speakerschuim achter om fijn vuil en regen buiten de kast te houden.
Strekmetaal leent zicht juist minder goed om schuim op te lijmen, omdat het metaal overal 'schuin' staat en dus weinig contact oppervlak heeft.

----------


## beyma

Ik vind het ook niet lelijk , het geeft een jaren 80 Stage Accompany look en dat noemen we tegenwoordig 'vintage' dus helemaal trendy  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij alles wat afwijkt van het 'normale' zul je weerstand ondervinden.
Waarschijnlijk komt dat doordat het afwijkt van het 'normale'. :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Ik vind het ook niet lelijk , het geeft een jaren 80 Stage Accompany look en dat noemen we tegenwoordig 'vintage' dus helemaal trendy



Ouwe looks met nieuwe moderne inhoud heet: Retro! Is helemaal IN

----------


## PvG

Enkele impedantie metingen gedaan. Opvallend is dat Hornresp de frequenties van de pieken juist berekend, maar dat de impedantie bij die frequenties niet helemaal juist wordt voorspeld (zie plaatje 1). Heb ik wat fout gedaan? Niet meer of minder dan Peter Morris (de ontwerper van het origineel), want hij krijgt vergelijkbare resultaten (zie plaatje 2). 


Mijn topjes: Hornresp onder, meting boven. (Merk op dat de schaal niet hetzelfde is voor de plaatjes...)



Origineel van Peter Morris: meting onder, Hornresp boven.



Vanwege de actieve aansturing doet het impedantieverloop er veel minder toe dan in geval van een passief filter, maar ik kan wel een en ander controleren:
- Poort frequentie is 83 Hz (met Hornresp was 84 Hz berekend, close enough :-) ). Peter Morris had ca. 80Hz: hij heeft 17mm multiplex gebruikt, dus iets langere poorten.
- Minimum impedantie is 3.7 Ohm @ 124 Hz. Ok.
- Er zit een bult bij 336 Hz die ook in de response terug te vinden is. Bij Peter Morris zit die iets hoger en dat klopt want mijn hoorn is iets langer.



Kortom, dit ziet er niet verkeerd uit, denk ik.

----------


## PvG

Yes, metingen kunnen doen! [ :Smile: ] Heb nu een redelijke basisinstelling. Binnen blijf je last hebben van reflecties: met windows over de impulse response gaat het vanaf een paar honderd Hz redelijk. In de meting hieronder zie je bijv. een dip ~800 Hz veroorzaakt door reflecties via vloer/plafond: de dip schuift met afstand van de mic. Een meetresultaat:

(Vergeet even de absolute waarde op de dB schaal: hier staat de gain van de meetmic niet op de gekalibreerde waarde.) 


Als je met FIR aan de gang gaat, zul je buiten of in een (heel) grote zaal moeten meten. Minstens ca. 4m van de grond (en plafonds en wanden)...


Subs/mid hebben in de meting boven een BW x-over (LR had beter geweest). Had even niet de aandacht. [ :Wink: ]
De oplopende fase vanaf ca. 6kHz hoort zo: komt van het passieve BMS filter op de 4594 met geïnverteerd VHF.
Ik ben nog niet helemaal tevreden met het gedrag van de compressiedriver rond de 3 kHz. Als het (erg) hard gaat, wordt ie schreeuwerig (zoals veel compressiedrivers). Maar goed, dan gaat het ook erg hard (>130dB). Dit is een aandachtspuntje voor verdere verfijning. Nou ben ik wel gewend aan SA ribbondrivers...


Ampjes, DCX2496s, Mac, X32core+S16s:



Topje op standaard (niet de meetpositie, wel de luisterstand):



Luisteren... Euh... Wow... 
Nog nooit zoveel "in your face"-geluid uit zo'n kleine kast horen komen. Het gaat heel snel veel te hard. De 2x dubbel 15" subs per kant moesten +6dB meer gain hebben om net in balans te komen met het low mid (en de BMS 4594 -6dB). 2x dubbel 15" sub per kant is te weinig. Het dubbele zou misschien in de buurt komen. De klank vind ik ongekend: ik hoor details die ik niet eerder gehoord heb. Piano en stemmen zijn een genot om naar te luisteren. Spreiding heb ik ook zelden zo goed gehoord: in de gehele zaal dezelfde balans (zowel afstand als off-axis). Kortom: tevreden, maar er zit nog meer in dit ontwerp.


Ik heb ook een iPhone filmpje, maar dat wordt door Facebook/Youtube herkend als beschermd materiaal, dus lastig te delen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De 2x dubbel 15" subs per kant moesten +6dB meer gain hebben om net in balans te komen met het low mid (en de BMS 4594 -6dB). 2x dubbel 15" sub per kant is te weinig. Het dubbele zou misschien in de buurt komen.



Dan snap je nu waarschijnlijk ook dat de Prospect met 3 kickjes en 4 X28's nog steeds in balans is....  :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> Dan snap je nu waarschijnlijk ook dat de Prospect met 3 kickjes en 4 X28's nog steeds in balans is....



Mwah, zie ik wel wat in  :Embarrassment:  

Hier een snel filmpje met iPhone. https://www.dropbox.com/s/88tri2derv...%2008.mov?dl=0 Let niet op de figurant  :Stick Out Tongue: . Filmpje geeft een indruk van de klankbalans op verschillende afstanden en onder verschillende hoeken. Als je goed luistert, hoor je de zaalreflecties (kamfilter door plafond/vloer en echo door achterwand). Zaal heeft een podium over de gehele breedte (nu niet gebruikt) en er kan ruim 500 man in. SPL was ca. 100 dB in midden zaal.

----------


## teunos

Ik ga maar gewoon de eerste zijn die het zegt, maar die faseresponse is echt dramatisch. 
Dit kan velen malen beter, zelfs zonder FIR.

----------


## PvG

> Ik ga maar gewoon de eerste zijn die het zegt, maar die faseresponse is echt dramatisch. 
> Dit kan velen malen beter, zelfs zonder FIR.



Waarom? Je zit naar een 4-weg systeem te kijken met 24dB/oct x-overs.
Hoe kan het volgens jou beter?

FYI: hier de meetresutaten van iemand op SFN aan een top volgens ontwerp Peter Morris in een dode ruimte aan de Birmingham University. Dit is ook IIR (echter zonder subs!) en vertoont bijna identiek fase verloop zoals in mijn resultaten. De amplitude response is hier wat rechter omdat er: 1) gemeten is in een dode ruimte, 2) er een Lake LM26 is gebruikt met veel PEQs en raised cosine filters en 3) het plaatje heeft 1/3 oct smoothing.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben het wel een beetje met Teunos eens, wil je dit met FIR recht gaan trekken dan heb je zo ongeveer een kalender nodig om de latency in beeld te krijgen.
Laatste Smaart plaatje is ook echt dramatisch, gevolg is dat je impulse response compleet om zeep geholpen is, simpel omdat het hele spectrum in tijd een heel eind uit elkaar getrokken wordt.
Hier een voorbeeld van wat ik uit de Prospect top plus sub weet te persen zonder gebruik van FIR welteverstaan. In het bovenste plaatje zie je een heel goeie IR, kort in tijd met een enorme piek (tot buiten beeld) naar boven en een heel korte spike naar onder. Totale latency van het systeem ligt rond de 7 ms, de meetmicrofoon stond hier op ca. 2 meter afstand. Dat is dus het gevolg van een vrijwel vlakke fase response, de frequentie response is dan ineens een heel stuk minder belangrijk aan het worden, die is sterk afhankelijk van e akoestiek van een ruimte.

----------


## PvG

Hmm. Door de d'Appolito opstelling zit ik voor een egale verticale spreiding waarschijnlijk niet vast aan Linkwitz-Riley x-overs. Ik zou dus idd ook Bessel filters (=lineaire fase in passband) kunnen gebruiken. Ik vraag me wel af wat dit nou gaat beteken voor de verticale spreiding icm de d'Appolito opstelling. Hmm, weer 'ns inlezen. Ook 'ns controleren wat een DCX van een Bessel filter maakt... (en verder biedt de DCX niets).

De response boven de 6kHz zal iig zo blijven door het passieve BMS filter.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer je je meetsysteem op tijd zet komt het plaatje in het tophoog er alweer heel anders uit te zien.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## teunos

Maar niet veel beter. Het eerste plaatje van PvG is nu in fase gezet rond de 1-6kHz. Ga je het systeem op tijd zetten met de main impulse, die smaart waarschijnlijk iets verderop pakt met de auto delay tracking omdat de meeste informatie van die IR in het tophoog zit, trek je niet minder fasewikkelingen in de totale response. In totaal heb je ongeveer 6-7 complete fasedraaiingen in je werkbare gebied, hoe je de delay ook trackt.

Ik zit er niet mee dat PvG dit als resultaat prima vindt. Ik weet dat een DCX beperkt is in wat hij kan, maar je hebt nu naar mijn mening de verkeerde keuzes gemaakt omtrent de filtering en delays. 
Het kan een 4-weg hoorngeladen systeem zijn, maar met een faseresponse als deze ga je nooit die echte dikke sound neerzetten die je zoekt. Met een beetje pielen moet je dit terug kunnen brengen naar maximaal 4 fasesprongen over de hele bandbreedte zonder je drivers in gevaar te brengen, zelfs met een DCX, en zal het geluid er merkbaar op vooruit gaan.

Food for thought.

----------


## PvG

Het systeempje is nu ingeregeld met LR filters en dat geeft idd de nodige fase draaiing in het low/mid. Gelukkig is het menselijke gehoor hier niet (heel?) gevoelig voor (tenminste, daar lopen de meningen uiteen). Het kan zeker beter. Lineaire fase filters (Bessel) is het volgende waar ik naar ga kijken voor het low/mid.

De oplopende fase van het vhf van de BMS kan ik misschien toch platter krijgen met een allpass. Tenminste, als ik een allpass kan maken met de dcx. Iemand een idee?

De gehele fase response bestrijkt nu 3x 360gr. Binnenkort 'ns kijken of ik dat terug krijg binnen 1 a 2.

BTW: Ik waardeer alle input om dit fijn te slijpen!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het systeempje is nu ingeregeld met LR filters en dat geeft idd de nodige fase draaiing in het low/mid. Gelukkig is het menselijke gehoor hier niet (heel?) gevoelig voor (tenminste, daar lopen de meningen uiteen).



In jouw systeem loopt het sub zomaar 100 ms achter op het hoog, fysiek gezien betekent dit dat je je subs 34 meter naar achteren hebt geplaatst... Stereo informatie bestaat uit subtiele timings verschillen, wanneer je in de luidspreker zelf het hele spectrum al uitgesmeerd hebt over 100 ms, zou je dan een subtiel verschil van 1 ms tussen links en rechts nog merken? Betekent dus dat je stereo beeld compleet vervaagt. Een snare drum is een mooi instrument dat een felle impuls geeft, die wordt nu dus ook in tijd uitgesmeerd, daardoor gaat hij als een 'aai' over de snare klinken. 
Helaas biedt de DCX geen mogelijkheid om all-pass filters toe te passen, investeren in een DSP (Xilica XP serie) die dat wel kan vergroot je mogelijkheden aanzienlijk. Investeren in een DSP met FIR (Xilica XD serie) geeft je nog veel meer mogelijkheden al zul je het sub en het laag gewoon met IIR moeten doen.
Kun je plaatjes posten van metingen per driver, wel allemaal in één plaatje, om te zien hoe de fase response van de onderlinge drivers op elkaar aansluit?

----------


## teunos

Een veel voorkomende fout die ik zie in allignments, is dat de fasehoek van de drivers vaak (te) perfect met elkaar overlappen. Er wordt dan met delay zo ver geschoven dat de fasehelling van beide drivers rondom het xover punt perfect uitlijnen. Desondanks dat dit theoretisch het beste is, levert het vaak situaties op waarin heel veel fasedraaiingen ontstaan, zoals hier te zien is. Vaak is het dan beter om dan 1 van de 2 drivers (afhankelijk van het systeem) een fasedraai voor te laten lopen. Zo is het op het crossoverpunt in fase, maar net erbuiten lopen de fase van de twee drivers uit elkaar. Hoewel dit een slechte zaak lijkt, valt het in praktijk wel mee omdat je met stijle filters buiten dar crossovergebied toch al snel maar 1 driver over houdt die effectief het geluid weergeeft. 

De opoffering van iets minder vlakke frequentieweergave met als winst een hele fasedraai minder is dan een keuze die ik ook zonder uitzondering altijd maak.
(is dit zonder een plaatje erbij duidelijk wat ik bedoel?)

Daarbij komt dat je waarschijnlijk helemaal geen 24dB/oct filters nodig hebt op al je banden om het goed te laten klinken en veilig te laten spelen. De laagaf van de 12'' speakers kan denk ik makkelijk op 18 zoniet 12dB /oct. De hoogaf waarschijnlijk ook wel 18.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ik kan me daar prima in vinden (teunos) met een bijkomende opmerking:

Als je onax een "perfecte" alignment voor elkaar weet te krijgen maar de ofax hierdoor wat typische pieken of dalen oploopt die verminderen (of verdwijnen) bij een minder perfecte alignment krijg je een betere response over een veel groter gedeelte van je publieksveld (als je een beetje mazzel hebt en weet welke keuzes te maken mbt deze materie)

----------


## MusicXtra

Groot nadeel is wel dat in het overlap gebied twee drivers hetzelfde weergeven maar in fase/tijd iets verschoven zijn waardoor je impulse response uit elkaar getrokken wordt. Zou dit dus zeer beperkt doen, zeker niet zover gaan dat het dips in de frequentie response oplevert, betekent dus minder dan 120º fase verschuiving in het overlap gebied.

----------


## teunos

> Groot nadeel is wel dat in het overlap gebied twee drivers hetzelfde weergeven maar in fase/tijd iets verschoven zijn waardoor je impulse response uit elkaar getrokken wordt. Zou dit dus zeer beperkt doen, zeker niet zover gaan dat het dips in de frequentie response oplevert, betekent dus minder dan 120º fase verschuiving in het overlap gebied.



alleen is het nu zo dat de impulse response nog veel verder uit elkaar getrokken wordt dan in de situatie die ik beschrijf, think about it.

----------


## MusicXtra

> alleen is het nu zo dat de impulse response nog veel verder uit elkaar getrokken wordt dan in de situatie die ik beschrijf, think about it.



Klopt, daarom is het slimmer om een totaal andere weg te bewandelen, ik zou beginnen met oorzaak bestrijding, dus minder steil filteren. :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> In jouw systeem loopt het sub zomaar 100 ms achter op het hoog



Is dit geen rekenfoutje? Ik interpreteer het fasegrafiekje als: bij 1 kHz is de fase 3-4 rondgegaan dus 3-4x -360gr. Dat betekent dan toch dat het rond 1kHz 3-4ms voorloopt op het laag? 0 Hz DC is toch de referentie?




> Helaas biedt de DCX geen mogelijkheid om all-pass filters toe te passen, investeren in een DSP (Xilica XP serie) die dat wel kan vergroot je mogelijkheden aanzienlijk. Investeren in een DSP met FIR (Xilica XD serie) geeft je nog veel meer mogelijkheden al zul je het sub en het laag gewoon met IIR moeten doen.



Ik hoop eigenlijk nog een truc te vinden waardoor het toch met de DCX kan, bijv een PEQ bij 20kHz, of een shelf met een kleine gain van 0.1dB, zoiets...
Als de DCXen weggaan, komt er PLM voor in de plaats. Maar dat duurt nog even...

Edit: de DCX heeft een allpass ("phase") per output channel. The frequentie die gebruikt wordt, schijnt de LP frequentie van de xover van de betreffende output te zijn... (ook als deze niet gebruikt wordt). Hmm. Dat gaan we controleren. ;-)




> Kun je plaatjes posten van metingen per driver, wel allemaal in één plaatje, om te zien hoe de fase response van de onderlinge drivers op elkaar aansluit?



Nee... kan niet in REW (alleen voor amplitude, niet voor fase...) Ja ja, zeg het maar: koop goeie tooling! ;-) 
Ik kan wel losse plaatjes maken, maar die hebben volgens mij ook een andere tijdreferentie... Maar die zou ik moeten kunnen wijzigen... Ik zal over een tijdje eens kijken (hier niet bij de hand).

Edit:
Kortom, het plan wordt:
1) Meten wat de DCX maakt van een Bessel HP en LP vwb fase response (en hoe groot de dip is op de x-over frequentie en hoeveel overlap er evt nodig is).
2) Meten wat de DCX maakt van de "phase" setting icm de LP frequentie.
3) Systeem nogmaals afstellen met Bessel, evt lagere slopes en een allpass.

----------


## teunos

> Edit: de DCX heeft een allpass ("phase") per output channel. The frequentie die gebruikt wordt, schijnt de LP frequentie van de xover van de betreffende output te zijn... (ook als deze niet gebruikt wordt). Hmm. Dat gaan we controleren. ;-)



Yes, klopt als een bus. Dit is echter een 1e orde allpass filter met inderdaad de frequentie op de lowpass van de desbetreffende band. In de praktijk is dit alleen handig als je na delay etc een oneven orde filter op een even orde filter ernaast wil laten aansluiten. Praktische toepassing dus 0. 

Het verschil butterworth/bessel/lr is in mijn ogen altijd (redelijk) klein geweest. De kromming van de fasehoek is net wat anders en de delay over de gehele band is wat constanter maar je gaat er jou probleem niet mee oplossen, daarvoor zijn de filters te stijl om mee te beginnen.
Minder steile slopes is opplossing 1 en daarna het verhaal wat ik eerder vertelde.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is dit geen rekenfoutje? Ik interpreteer het fasegrafiekje als: bij 1 kHz is de fase 3-4 rondgegaan dus 3-4x -360gr. Dat betekent dan toch dat het rond 1kHz 3-4ms voorloopt op het laag? 0 Hz DC is toch de referentie?



Nee, zeker niet, reken maar eens uit hoeveel tijd 360º is bij 50 Hz... :Cool:

----------


## jadjong

Kijk waar de fase-lijn horizontaal is, dat is het punt waarop de meetmic/software zijn alignmentdelay heeft geplaatst. Vanaf daar kan je verder rekenen. Als 50Hz vier wraps achter loopt is dat 80ms. Stel nu je alignmentdelay 80ms bij zodat de fase bij 50Hz horizontaal loopt. Je zal zien dat het originele referentiepunt nu 80ms voor loopt, te zien aan de 320 wraps  :Big Grin:

----------


## PvG

> Nee, zeker niet, reken maar eens uit hoeveel tijd 360º is bij 50 Hz...



Ik heb het vermoeden dat je het sommetje zo niet mag maken. Ik kan de fase bij 50 Hz op nul leggen en dan zit 1kHz op -1080gr, dus 1kHz komt 3ms eerder aan dan 50Hz... 
Als ik 2 sinussen (50Hz en 1kHz) tegelijk zou uitsturen, dan geloof ik niet dat de 50Hz 100ms achter loopt op de 1kHz. Toch??

----------


## MusicXtra

Jadjong heeft gelijk, zo werkt het sommetje dus wel.
Hoe lager je in frequentie komt des te groter is het tijdsverschil per graad fase verschuiving. Da's ook precies waarom ik eerder schreef dat je dit niet oplost met FIR filters, die doen in feite niets anders dan per frequentie steeds meer vertragen naarmate je hoger komt, je vertraagd dus alles naar het laag. Wil je al die wraps wegwerken dan loopt je latency dus zomaar op naar 100 ms of meer wat ook in een studio niet acceptabel is.
Zelf hou ik voor Brooklyn-Audio altijd 10 ms aan op een meter voor de luidspreker gemeten, betekent dus rond de 7 ms systeem latency.

----------


## MusicXtra

Om het precies uit te rekenen moet je per draai de latency uitrekenen en vervolgens de tijden bij elkaar optellen, bij jouw top loopt het laag ca. 50 ms achter op het hoog. Dat houdt dus in dat je 50 ms delay aan het hoog moet toevoegen om het qua timing gelijk te trekken met het laag.

----------


## PvG

Sorry, maar het leidt nog steeds tot sluiting in mijn brein:
Subs en mid hebben in de meting van post #109 geen delay. Hi is 1.6ms gedelayed. 50 Hz heeft 20ms golflengte. Subs zijn BR. Het 100Hz BW24 LP filter op de subs zal wat fase draaiing geven bij 50Hz, maar minder dan 1 periode. Welk fysisch systeem kan het laag bij 50 Hz dan ruim 2 periodes achter laten lopen op het hoog?

Volgens mij moeten we naar de group delay kijken welke de negatieve afgeleide is van de fase response, dus: t(f)= - dphase(f)/df.
Voor de lage frequenties is dat ongeveer:
t(50) ~ - (-180-180) / (120-50) = 360 / 70 ~ 5ms.

Ik wil sowieso nog een keer meten met Bessel filters en evt lagere orde filters.

----------


## MusicXtra

Van 30 tot 50 Hz heb je 180º fase shift, dat is dus 17 ms, tussen 50 en 125 heb je een volle periode te pakken wat overeenkomt met 20 ms, 120-330 Hz is er weer een, dit keer is die 8 ms en zo verder.
Al die tijden bij elkaar opgeteld is de totale latency, in dit geval dus ca. 50 ms.

----------


## PvG

Sander, ik snap hoe je dit sommetje doet, maar ik kan me er fysiek niets bij voorstellen. Het signaal voor de subs wordt niet gedelayed en gaat alleen door een 100 Hz BW24 LP filter. De kast is een BR. Hoe kun je dan fysiek 2.5 periode achterlopen bij ca 50 Hz op het hi (dat wel een delay heeft van 1.6ms)?

----------


## MusicXtra

De massa van de conus en de lucht die verplaatst moet worden zorgt ervoor dat een luidspreker van nature steeds meer achter gaat lopen naarmate de frequentie lager wordt, dat is een gegeven wat vrij logisch is. Een bas-reflex poort loopt 90º achter op het directe geluid, rond de tunings-frequentie komt daar het meeste geluid vanaf en dus heb je daar 90º fase verschuiving. Meestal ligt die tuning bij subs rond de 30-40Hz waarmee je dus al snel 10 ms extra latency toevoegt. Verder voeg je met een 24 dB high-pass nog een extra fase draai toe waardoor het laag dus nog een keer 360º achter loopt. En tot slot low-pass die met 24 dB nog een keer een fase draai. De laagste filters maken in tijd het meeste uit, 360º bij 50 Hz is 20 ms terwijl dit bij 500 Hz nog slecht 2 ms is. FIR doet in feite niets anders dan het hoog delayen tot het in tijd gelijk loopt met het laag, wil je dus bij jouw systeem de fase response volledig vlak trekken dan zul je uiteindelijk dus 50 ms latency overhouden.
In jouw grafiek heb je de delay van je meetsysteem niet goed staan, in principe moet je deze op het hoog calibreren. Nu is het mid in feite je 0 punt waardoor het hoog voorloopt en het laag achter loopt. Dat maakt het lastig je grafiek te interpreteren. Geloof vast dat er op je programma ergens een mogelijkheid is om dit juist in te stellen.

----------


## sjig

Effe een vraagje tussendoor; In hoeverre "boeit" de fase response? Ik heb hier 2 dezelfde speakers (zelfde componenten, eq's, filters), echter heeft de fabrikant bij 1 van de speakers eea gesleuteld, zoals te zien in de foto's.

Ik heb niet heel uitgebreid vergeleken, maar ik zou het verschil zo snel niet horen  :Confused: 
Kan me voorstellen dat als je ze samen gebruikt een sterk afwijkende phase response niet echt ideaal is.....

Met 3 wraps:


Zonder wraps:

----------


## PvG

Eén van de 2 heeft volgens mij de hoogdriver verkeerd om aangesloten (geïnverteerd).

Dat zou je moeten kunnen horen als je naar beide tegelijk luistert en je hoofd wat beweegt.

Kun je ook de group delay laten zien? Voor de fun.

----------


## teunos

> Eén van de 2 heeft volgens mij de hoogdriver verkeerd om aangesloten (geïnverteerd).
> 
> Dat zou je moeten kunnen horen als je naar beide tegelijk luistert en je hoofd wat beweegt.
> 
> Kun je ook de group delay laten zien? Voor de fun.



Volgens mij is dit gewoon goed gepoold. Lijkt erop alsof de delay net anders getracked is. Vanaf 100hz zie je al dat de twee responses weglopen van elkaar, dat kan niet als het alleen de hoogdriver betreft.

----------


## PvG

Ah, kijk, daar zit dus het venijn. Hmm, misschien is REW niet zo goed in het bepalen van de delay... Daar kan ook een en ander in mijn metingen mis zijn.

Zitten hier wezenlijke verschillen tussen SMAART en REW? Ja, waarschijnlijk... Wat, hoe?

----------


## teunos

Een paar samples erlangs en je hebt al dit verschil. Als de coherentie slecht is en de kamer staat vol van reflecties is het exact bepalen van de inpulse response vrij lastig. De delay tracker zoekt de piek van de IR en met bovengenoemd kan die rommelig zijn. Kan zo maar dat als je dezelfde speaker op een andere positie in de kamer meet, je Delay gesynced wordt op een ander sample in de IR.

Vandaar ook dat je bij het meten zoals Timo zo mooi altijd zegt, niet je hersens moet uitschakelen. Meten is 1 ding. Weten wat je ermee moet is iets anders.

REW ken ik niet, maar ik denk dat er bagger weinig verschil in zit tussen echte meetresultaten tov Smaart.
Immers doet iedereen alsof meten hogere sterrenkunde is. Maar het zijn eigenlijk maar een paar hele simpele wiskundige operaties. De implementering ervan en vervolgens de user interface bepaalt welke software voor jou het handigste is.

----------


## sjig

> Eén van de 2 heeft volgens mij de hoogdriver verkeerd om aangesloten (geïnverteerd).
> 
> Dat zou je moeten kunnen horen als je naar beide tegelijk luistert en je hoofd wat beweegt.
> 
> Kun je ook de group delay laten zien? Voor de fun.



1. Nope, als ik de versterkers wissel krijg je weer het andere plaatje.

2. Ga ik morgen ff naar kijken!

3. Euh, dat kan uiteraard. Maar de verschillen zijn zeg maar zo klein dat je ze niet kan zien naast elkaar :P

Delay tracker kan ik zo snel niet vinden in REW... Deze meting was in de garage, maar ook buiten of in een grotere ruimte (met speaker op statief 2 meter van de grond, plafond op 4-5 meter hoogte) speakers hetzelfde...

Hier in ieder geval 1 van de group delays, van het eerste plaatje:


^ Onder 50 hertz stort alles in elkaar, is ook maar een 12" budget topje XD

----------


## MusicXtra

> Delay tracker kan ik zo snel niet vinden in REW... Deze meting was in de garage, maar ook buiten of in een grotere ruimte (met speaker op statief 2 meter van de grond, plafond op 4-5 meter hoogte) speakers hetzelfde...



Moet toch ergens iets zitten wat de delay tijd van je microfoon gelijk zet met de latency van het referentie signaal, in je grafieken zit je er te dichtbij om van toeval te kunnen spreken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Beide traces van de toppen zijn overigens identiek, net wat Teunos al schrijft ligt het hier aan het verschil in delay. Zet de top van de bovenste grafiek maar eens een paar cm dichter bij de microfoon, dan zul je zien dat de grafieken exact overeen komen. Om preciezer te zijn; bij 3kHz is het verschil 190º, dat komt overeen met ongeveer 6 cm. :Cool:

----------


## sjig

> Beide traces van de toppen zijn overigens identiek, net wat Teunos al schrijft ligt het hier aan het verschil in delay. Zet de top van de bovenste grafiek maar eens een paar cm dichter bij de microfoon, dan zul je zien dat de grafieken exact overeen komen. Om preciezer te zijn; bij 3kHz is het verschil 190º, dat komt overeen met ongeveer 6 cm.



Heb de delay tracker gevonden 💪

Zo ziet het er dan uit:



En zo:



Ga vanmiddag even wat proberen met verplaatsen vd. toppen

----------


## MusicXtra

Je moet wel steeds opnieuw de delay laten zoeken.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Wat ook helpt is een frequentie respons. Als 1 van de hoog drivers ø reverse is aan gesloten dan zie je een andere frequentie respons met als dat in die analyzer ingebouwd zit coherentie die op een ander punt zwaar omlaag gaat.

Wat gebruiken jullie als referentie signaal? pink noise of een sweep. (Beiden hebben voor en nadelen al moet ik wel vermelden dat REW een analyzer is die ik niet ken wel geprobeerd een lange tijd geleden maar niet mijn ding toen)

----------


## sjig

Bij deze:


Verschillen een beetje, maar wel minder dan 2-3 dB.

Lichtere lijntje is de top met meer wraps dan de andere...

REW gebruikt een sweep, eventueel kan je meerdere sweeps laten draaien waar 'ie vervolgens 1 grafiek van knutselt. Smaart is mij op het moment wat duur (kost zegmaar al meer dan 1 speaker). Wellicht iets voor later :P



Crossover frequentie is overigens 1700 Hz

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Kan je ook de frequentie resolutie / Smoothing op een andere waarde zetten daar hier niks aan informatie duidelijk wordt rond het x-over punt?

Iets van 1/24 of 1/48 punt per octaaf....

verder eventueel je verticale scaling op een lagere waarde als 10 zetten (liever 6 in het geval van deze grafiek).

----------


## sjig

> Kan je ook de frequentie resolutie / Smoothing op een andere waarde zetten daar hier niks aan informatie duidelijk wordt rond het x-over punt?
> 
> Iets van 1/24 of 1/48 punt per octaaf....
> 
> verder eventueel je verticale scaling op een lagere waarde als 10 zetten (liever 6 in het geval van deze grafiek).



Zoiets?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Ziet er niet wezenlijk anders uit al zou ik een beetje wantrouwend zijn naar de hoog driver die in de kast zit van die roze trace.

Daarbij zou mijn 1ste reactie aan de hand van de fase traces tussen beide kasten wel degelijk zijn dat bij 1 van de 2 polariteit van de hoogdraver omgedraaid dient te worden.
Daar moet ik dus wel bij zeggen dat ik het programma REW niet ken daar toen ik het wou proberen ik het niet fatsoenlijk aan het werk kreeg (het zelfde had ik met LAMA en ligt aan mij niet aan REW of LAMA).

Als je Smaart gewend bent is dit wel even om schakelen zeg maar......

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik geloof er niet zo in dat er een hoog driver verkeerd zit, als je de traces goed bekijkt dan klopt het precies dat de delay verschillend is.
De verschillen in response zijn inderdaad vreemd, scheelt zomaar 5 dB op sommige punten. Vertel eens wat meer over je meetopstelling, zitten we soms naar erg verschillende opstellingen te kijken?
Hoogte van de microfoon t.o.v. de kast, en vooral de hoogdriver, afstand, veel absorbtie of reflectie in de directe nabijheid?

----------


## sjig

Hoogdriver zit echt goed. Kort uitgelegd:
Hebben 4 speakers staan waarvan 3 met de extra wraps en 1 zonder. Als ik de amp modules uitwissel blijkt dat de "wrap" grafiek bij de 3 amps hoort, en de minder-wrap grafiek bij de andere amp hoort.

Opstellingen zijn exact hetzelfde. Metingen die ik postte zijn de speakers op een statief (mic uiteraard ook op dezelfde plek). Ook als je de speakers enigszins draait krijg je steeds hetzelfde effect. Ook buiten of in een lege (feest)zaal geeft hetzelfde resultaat (de ene amp met weinig wraps, en de andere 3 met extra wraps).

Wat ik eventueel kan doen is de versterker uitgangen meten. Heb ergens nog zo'n high>lo lever dingetje liggen... Krijg je wel 2 afzonderlijke grafieken (bi-amp en winisd kan maar 1 fase grafiek in 1 venstertje douwen).
Lijkt mij dat eventuele delays dan duidelijk worden.


edit: Sterker nog, dat ga ik nu gelijk ff doen. Speakers zijn morgen namelijk de hele dag weg...

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Laat dus maar nieuwe informatie en ik ben benieuwd zeg maar

----------


## sjig

Nou hier komt de hele reeks plaatjes....

A = Oude speaker (met extra wraps)
B = Nieuwe speaker (zonder extra wraps)

Frequentie response A en B in 1 grafiek:

Paars = Hoog A
Zwart = Hoog B
Rood = Laag A
Blauw = Laag B


Delays volgens REW:
hoog A: -0,065 ms
laag A: -0,233 ms
hoog B: -0,038 ms
laag B: -0,196 ms
Als ik het goed begrijp is het laag bij A dus (0,233-0,065) 0,168 ms vertraagd en bij B 0,158 ms (0,196-0,038)........

Dit is de delay die door REW is bepaald. Bij deze meting is de uitgang van de versterker in de RCF ART 312A MKIII direct de geluidskaart ingegaan en REW heeft er een mooi plaatje van gemaakt. Aan alleen de frequentie response is al te zien dat er voor het hoog een andere slope is gebruikt, naast (denk ik) wat andere EQ's.

Phase hoog A:

Phase hoog B:



Phase laag A:

Phase laag B:




Zit 'm volgens mij toch echt in de versterker....



(maken en uploaden van de foto's duurde langer dan de metingen zelf  :Mad: )

----------


## sjig

Wel grappig om te zien dat je door de "EQ predict" in REW zo precies kan achterhalen wat voor filters en PEQ's zijn gebruikt :P

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik begrijp nu uit je verhaal dat het hier om powered speakers gaat....
Probleem is dat het voor jou heel duidelijk is wat je post maar voor 'ons lezers' is het behoorlijk vaag omdat we veel info missen.
Welk merk en type toppen hebben we het hier over?
Hoe heb je die delay gemeten? In het laag is een meting qua tijd nooit nauwkeurig dus erg betrouwbaar is die niet.
Blijf erbij dat het hier om een meetfout gaat. Geen idee waar je woont maar als het in de buurt van Breukelen is mag je ook langskomen met de toppen, dan meet ik er eens aan.
Dikke kans dat binnen een paar minuten het lek boven komt.  :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Ga nog wel ff een mailtje wagen naar RCF, zijn over het algemeen redelijk open over alles XD

Het gaat idd om powered toppen (was wellicht handig om te vermelden....). Zijn de RCF ART 312a MKIII.
Delay komt uit REW: 'estimate IR delay'

Ik ben 100% zeker dat het geen meetfout is :P
Inmiddels > 10 verschillende metingen gedaan, en die wijzen allemaal dezelfde verschillen uit.
Al is het alleen om het eerste plaatje van de amp output. 'Totaal verschillend' is overdreven, maar er zit toch echt verschil tussen.
Tevens is de versterker blijkbaar niet hetzelfde. De ene is rev. A en de andere rev. C. Zijn aan de binnenkant ook nogal anders.

Maargoed: mocht ik ooit in de buurt van Breukelen moeten zijn kom ik zeker ff langs  :Smile:

----------


## teunos

Inmiddels hebben meerdere mensen tegen je gezegd dat dit een meetfout is, maar toch blijf je eigenwijs volhouden dat dit niet zo is. Je meet simpel een klein verschil in delay omdat de ir net anders is getracked, einde discussie.

wat hier de oorzaak van is, dat is vers 2 en verder ook helemaal zo niet boeiend als hoe groot mijn kleine teen is. De delay tracker zelf namelijk "zoekt" de hoogste piek van de ir op, en afhankelijk van de spectrale content kan die net ergens anders zitten. Je ziet duidelijk in je meting dat waarschijnlijk de driver net van een ander type is, of er een net ander proeuctieproces gebruikt is. Door die minieme verschillen in frequentieresponse is je ir net anders en daarmee je meting.
Als je nu nog steeds niet gebrijpt waar dit over gaat stel ik voor dat je eerst jezelf wat meer gaat inlezen in wat een ir is en hoe hij tot stand is gekomen, er is niks mis met je speakers.

Kunnen we nu weer ontopic over de kastjes van PvG?

----------


## PvG

Volgens mij heeft sjig in het eerste plaatje van post #154 laten zien dat de HP voor de hoogdriver in één kast duidelijk anders is.

Edit: 12 vs 24dB/oct HP.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik hou op met gissen naar vage plaatjes waarvan niet duidelijk is hoe het exact gemeten is en waar we nou eigenlijk naar zitten te kijken....

----------


## PvG

Dat valt wel mee vind ik:
In post #152 schrijft sjig dat hij de amp outputs gaat meten en de resultaten staan in post #154. Amplitude responses samen in het eerste plaatje en de fase responses apart omdat REW ze niet in één plaatje kan zetten. Het zou wel duidelijker zijn als de legenda leesbaar was (maar ik zit op een telefoonschermpje te kijken...)

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat ik bedoel is dat hij erg vaag blijft over de manier van meten terwijl juist daar erg snel fouten kunnen worden gemaakt.
De verschillende delay tijden wijzen ook sterk in de richting van meetfouten.
Overigens kijk ik niet gek op van de afwijkingen in response van de kastjes, beetje pech met component tolerantie en je hebt de verschillen al te pakken.

----------


## PvG

Vergeet de fase responses van sjig en de kleine tijdsverschillen: die waren alleen de aanleiding. Het echte probleem is in de amplitude responses van de ampmodules te zien.

Door component toleranties kunnen kantelfrequenties iets schuiven, maar er komen niet zomaar 2 ordes in een filter bij...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Door component toleranties kunnen kantelfrequenties iets schuiven, maar er komen niet zomaar 2 ordes in een filter bij...



Is zo maar wel als er bijvoorbeeld een condensator stuk is. Alleen is het steeds weer gissen wat het zou kunnen zijn door het ontbreken van informatie.

----------


## PvG

> Is zo maar wel als er bijvoorbeeld een condensator stuk is. Alleen is het steeds weer gissen wat het zou kunnen zijn door het ontbreken van informatie.



Weinig kans: is een actief filter, dus 99.99% zeker dat er geen spoelen in zitten. Dan zouden er dus 2 condensatoren stuk moeten zijn om 2 ordes verschil te maken. Dat lijkt me heel onwaarschijnlijk.

Sjig heeft al aangegeven dat één van de ampmodules een andere revisie heeft en een andere opbouw. Ik denk dat hij rcf moet vragen of ie overal dezelfde revisie in kan krijgen.

On-topic? Ik probeer deze week nog enkele nieuwe metingen aan mijn kastjes te doen.

----------


## sjig

Dan houden we het erop dat het een meetfout is  :Smile: 

Ik weet niet goed wat er nog over de metingen te zeggen valt Eerder geposte metingen zijn binnen, speaker 2 meter boven de grond. Microfoon tussen hoog en laag driver op 1 meter afstand van de speaker. Eventuele reflecties worden dus meegenomen (al zou REW die eruit moeten vissen), lijkt mij dat als je puur een verschil wilt meten dit geen probleem is (je meet immers steeds met dezelfde 'afwijking').

Bovenstaande metingen zijn direct de uitgangen van de versterker om de processing in beeld te krijgen. Gain is continue gelijk gebleven.

(Heb overigens als het goed is nergens gesuggereerd dat er iets mis zou zijn met de speaker, hooguit dat de ene afwijkende speaker telkens anders uit de meting komt en benieuwd was waardoor dit komt.......)


Wellicht dat een mod de laatste 2 (of meer) pagina's in een apart topic kan dumpen, zodat pvg z'n topic niet helemaal kwijt is :P

----------


## sjig

Heb Post #154 nog ietwat duidelijker gemaakt (hoop ik...).

Heb ook mail terug van RCF:

"Dear Gijs,

It is correct that the amplifier in serial nr. _XXXXXXXXX_ and _XXXXXXXXX_ are not the same.
Our technical department found that with these improved settings the phase response came out better than with the previous setting.

Our sales team will contact you about replacing the amplifiers.

Regards,
Cristina Gandolfi"


Tot zover een meetfout  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tot zover een meetfout



Ach ja wij zijn hier met z'n allen ook zo stom dat we met een paar plaatjes en het ontbreken van veel relevante informatie niet eens kunnen inschatten wat het probleem is....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar, leuk te weten dat RCF zelfs in dezelfde product serie verschillende fase responses heeft waardoor je zelfs die niet klakkeloos door elkaar kunt gebruiken. Ze hebben mij nog nooit kunnen overtuigen met hun producten, met uitzondering van afgelopen keer op PL&S, toen was ik behoorlijk onder de indruk van de line-array die ze ten gehore brachten.
Iig wel lekker dat er overwogen wordt de modules te vervangen.

----------


## sjig

> Ach ja wij zijn hier met z'n allen ook zo stom dat we met een paar plaatjes en het ontbreken van veel relevante informatie niet eens kunnen inschatten wat het probleem is.... 
> Maar, leuk te weten dat RCF zelfs in dezelfde product serie verschillende fase responses heeft waardoor je zelfs die niet klakkeloos door elkaar kunt gebruiken. Ze hebben mij nog nooit kunnen overtuigen met hun producten, met uitzondering van afgelopen keer op PL&S, toen was ik behoorlijk onder de indruk van de line-array die ze ten gehore brachten.
> Iig wel lekker dat er overwogen wordt de modules te vervangen.



Haha ik neem het je niet kwalijk hoor :P

Welke line-array was dat als ik vragen mag?
Eerst waren ze vooral bezig met de TT serie, maar inmiddels wordt de HDL reeks ook aardig uitgebreid.

312A kwam destijds met stipt als beste uit de test tot zo'n 750 per speaker. Vandaar de keuze.
Service is ook best aardig, al kan het soms wat lang duren....

----------


## MusicXtra

Geen idee welk type het was, opvallend was dat het voorgaande jaren zo erg klonk dat ik liefst hard weg wilde rennen en het dit jaar gewoon goed klonk.

----------


## beyma

@ PvG,  met alle respect hoor maar je bent druk met allerlei metingen, maar heb je nu al eens een leuk feestje met deze nieuwe toppen gedraaid ?!   Tenslotte heb je ze daar toch voor gemaakt neem ik aan!

----------


## sjig

> Geen idee welk type het was, opvallend was dat het voorgaande jaren zo erg klonk dat ik liefst hard weg wilde rennen en het dit jaar gewoon goed klonk.



Haha, lees wel vaker over hoe iedereen wegrent als de RCF demo begint  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Denk dat het de HDl 50A is geweest...

----------


## PvG

Iets met reputatie en dat ik zelf nog niet tevreden ben. Ik schuif alleen bandjes (voor feestjes "draaien" vind ik me te oud  :Smile:  ). Ik sta nu bekend als "altijd goed" en één opdracht met problemen zou dat helemaal afbreken.
De kasten zullen daarom pas meegaan als ik zelf tevreden ben en bij een opdracht waar ik wat risico kan lopen en/of voldoende tijd heb om na een soundcheck mijn andere toppen neer te zetten. Waar zeker ook nog wat aan moet gebeuren zijn de limiter settings en de gain structuur. 

Afgelopen weken ben ik zeker niet druk geweest. Vakantie  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

Vandaag een nieuwe meting gedaan: het VHF van de BMS was in de oude meting inverted (door het passieve BMS filter).
Nu metingen gedaan met alle outputs inverted zo dat het VHF wel in fase is. Ik heb REW de timing referentie laten bepalen: REW gebruikt hiervoor een extra HF signaal voor de frequentie sweep.
Verder heb ik de LR filters door Bessel filters vervangen: tussen sub en mid 12dB/oct (sub inverted tov mid/hi) en tussen mid en hi 24dB/oct. 24dB/oct omdat ik geen risico wil lopen met de BMS (Xmax). In de nieuwe meting in het tweede plaatje zit geen sub (vandaar dat ie onder de 80 Hz is afgekapt): veel te veel last van room modes. De subs heb ik daarom op de oude manier ge-aligned: 100 Hz met functie generator, sub ompolen --> minimum opzoeken vwb delay en amplitude --> terugpolen.

Fase response ziet er al beter uit, toch? Volgens mij kan het niet veel beter met een DCX2496 (zonder lineaire fase filters).

In het derde plaatje staat de group delay. Die wordt wat wild in het laag, maar dat wijt ik aan room modes. Met wat meer middeling/smoothing kom je volgens mij op nette waarden van ~7ms @ 100 Hz uit. Mag ik dat stellen?

Oude meting (VHF inverted via passief filter op BMS):


Nieuwe meting (outputs inverted, alleen top! 100 Hz BES12 HP, 670 Hz BES24 x-over):


Group delay:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit ziet er al heel wat beter uit, de group delay meten is vaak lastig, het is een andere weergave van de fase response.
Als ik volgens de fase response de latency uitreken kom ik op ongeveer 16 ms uit wat 80 Hz achter loopt t.o.v. 8 kHz.

----------


## PvG

> Dit ziet er al heel wat beter uit, de group delay meten is vaak lastig, het is een andere weergave van de fase response.



De group delay is de negatieve afgeleide (helling) van de fase response. Niet meer, niet minder.

Onder de 100Hz is de data niet echt meer geldig door het relatief korte IR window dat ik moest toepassen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De group delay is de negatieve afgeleide (helling) van de fase response. Niet meer, niet minder.
> 
> Onder de 100Hz is de data niet echt meer geldig door het relatief korte IR window dat ik moest toepassen.



Maar de fase response is nog prima leesbaar dus vandaar dat ik het daarmee bereken.

----------


## teunos

> De group delay is de negatieve afgeleide (helling) van de fase response. Niet meer, niet minder.
> 
> Onder de 100Hz is de data niet echt meer geldig door het relatief korte IR window dat ik moest toepassen.



Je komt uit de regeltechniek dat je dat zo 123 weet?
maar inderdaad, dat klopt als een bus. Een group delay echter zoals je zelf al zegt is dan meteen direct afhankelijk van hoe vlak je fase response is. Kleine hobbeltjes dien je eerst weg te smoothen. In een bandbreedte van 50hz een group delay van zowel -2ms als +2ms is niet echt iets wat fysisch realistisch is, vandaar dat het leuk is om naar te kijken maar de fase response zelf geeft in dit geval genoeg info.
Dit is een nette meting, en hier zou ik zeker graag naar luisteren. Keep it up!
Ik weet zeker als je nu 1 top met de oude instelling processed en 1 met de nieuwe dat je het verschil heel goed gaat horen.

----------


## PvG

> Je komt uit de regeltechniek dat je dat zo 123 weet?



Warm. Mijn achtergrond is elektrotechniek + informatietechniek. De laatste jaren multi-disciplinair systeem architect.




> maar inderdaad, dat klopt als een bus. Een group delay echter zoals je zelf al zegt is dan meteen direct afhankelijk van hoe vlak je fase response is. Kleine hobbeltjes dien je eerst weg te smoothen. In een bandbreedte van 50hz een group delay van zowel -2ms als +2ms is niet echt iets wat fysisch realistisch is, vandaar dat het leuk is om naar te kijken maar de fase response zelf geeft in dit geval genoeg info.



Het is wel fysisch realistisch (want het is gemeten), maar het is niet wat we wilden meten.  :Wink:  De hobbels komen van room modes / reflecties. Laten die nu het sterkst zijn bij lage frequenties en de group delay plot blaast deze ook nog 'ns op voor lage frequenties door 1/df. 

Hier mag sterk smoothen dus wel? Wat is gangbaar? 1/3 oct? Of nog meer (maw trendlijnen door de fase plot trekken)?





> Dit is een nette meting, en hier zou ik zeker graag naar luisteren. Keep it up!
> Ik weet zeker als je nu 1 top met de oude instelling processed en 1 met de nieuwe dat je het verschil heel goed gaat horen.



Merk op dat er wezenlijk maar weinig verandert is: de xover tussen sub en mid is nu 12 ipv 24dB/oct. De overgang van BW/LR naar Bessel doet niets op het aantal fase wraps (alleen op het verloop, dus iets vlakkere GD).
Het grootste verschil in de plaatjes zit in de tijdreferentie doordat het VHF omgekeerde polariteit heeft. Edit: Natuurlijk weer vergeten een plaatje te maken met de oude settings...  :Frown: 

Kwa klank lijkt het nu iets smoother, maar dat is een beetje subjectief.  :Smile: 

Allemaal bedankt voor de input! Zover...  :Wink:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Can REW ook coherentie weergeven? Is een redelijk essentieel ding binnen analyzer world zeg maar.

Smoothen mag altijd als je maar weet wat het doet een aantal punten bij elkaar voegen en daar de gemiddelde waarde van weergeven.
Ik schakel vrij vaak tussen deze settings van none smoothing tot aan 1/3 oct. als ik door reflecties door de bomen het bos niet meer zie. De meeste plots van Smaart in mijn geval beginnen op een schaal van +36/-36 en vandaar zoom ik in en uit op punten die me interesseren. Verder helpt het gebruik van meerdere mics (als ik mazzel heb (tijd genoeg dus) 6 maar ook vaak (geen tijd dus) op 1 mic). 
Bij een coherence weighted avarage van 6 mic's kom je vaak maar op een paar EQ punten uit. En als je er daar dus een stuk of 3 a 4 van hebt heb je het over 18 a 24 mic posities.

----------


## MusicXtra

De smoothing hangt af van wat je wilt zien, wil je het totale aantal wraps zien dan mag die best op 1/3 oct. staan.
Uiteindelijk is er nu best al veel gebeurd, er zijn veel minder wraps waardoor je impulse response waarschijnlijk sterk is verbeterd.

----------


## PvG

REW heeft geen coherentie plot... REW checked bij elke meting (freq sweep) of er voldoende signaal was en geeft een melding als dat niet zo is. Dit zouden 2 van de redenen zijn om naar SMAART te gaan (muziek signaal kunnen gebruiken en coherentie plot). Maar 't kost zo veel...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder denk ik dat de fase plot niet beter kan worden dan ie nu is (met de beperkingen van een DCX2496 = geen lineair phase filters):
MID: 100 Hz BES12 HP, 676 Hz BES 24 LP
HF: 676 Hz BES24 HP, 6.5 kHz LR12 LP
VHF: 6.5kHz LR12 HP (inverted).
Ik verwacht dus 90+360+180 gr fase draaiing. Bij 100 Hz zit ~90 gr extra fasedraaiing door de BR poorten van de mid hoorn.
Dus dit klopt aardig.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Qua kosten sorry PVG ik moet de rekening die ik van Rational Acoustics krijg ook gewoon betalen en het blijft een mooi product van een firma die echt probeert te luisteren naar de gebruikers en de suggesties van die gebruikers zo snel als mogelijk probeert te implementeren (teunos had een suggestie die dus al in de 8.1 beta geïmplementeerd is tenminste dat was jij toch teunos betreffende die variabele stappen op db waarden via cmd+ pijltje op.neer).

Zelf heb ik voor ik meen 7.3 of 4 een optie voorgesteld betreffende proportional panes waar dus het live impuls response window even groot wordt als het fase en magnitude window (fijn als je weer in een akoestisch wangedrocht terecht komt waar je dus je delay's probeert terug te vinden)

Even over die Sweep.
Dit zit ook in Smaart 7 en 8 ingebakken in een pink sweep met als extra dingetje dat Smaart de sweep volgt en de data die later komt dan het referentie signaal (reflecties dus) probeert te negeren. 
Ik gebruik het af en toe als ik in een betonnen bak vol met glas iets moet af regelen (lang leve de afdeling architectuur zeg maar).
Deze optie zit in de generator ingebakken.



Een 2 de optie om de meting te verbeteren zit in de opties betreffende de transfer functie verstopt. Je kan hier Mag(nitude) AVG (avarage) Type veranderen van Polar naar Complex waarbij Smaart dus probeert rommel die buiten het time window valt uit je meting te houden.



Het verschil tussen beide is meer een kwestie van "musical vs technical" meten zeg maar. 
Ik zit meestal op polar daar reflecties nu eenmaal een soort van "dikke vette pech voor je" zijn dus deal with it......
Geeft wel meestal aan dat het herplaatsen cq onder een andere hoek tov muren end kan helpen (suc6 daarmee als het spul al gemonteerd is zeg maar).

(Sorry schaamteloze promotie modus switched to off bij deze;-) )

----------


## MusicXtra

> REW heeft geen coherentie plot... REW checked bij elke meting (freq sweep) of er voldoende signaal was en geeft een melding als dat niet zo is. Dit zouden 2 van de redenen zijn om naar SMAART te gaan (muziek signaal kunnen gebruiken en coherentie plot). Maar 't kost zo veel...



Alle waar naar zijn geld.... Denk dat Smaart inmiddels zo ver is ontwikkeld dat het SIM zich inmiddels wel uit de markt heeft geprijst, Timo zal dat waarschijnlijk wel beamen.
Ik ben in ieder geval meer dan tevreden met het programma.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

SIM heeft een mogelijkheid mbt Galileo/Calisto die een soort van deftig is. Je kan Galileo als line switch gebruiken waarbij dus de processor simultaan wordt door gemeten iets wat bij smaart wel kan maar het eea aan patchen en extra kanalen configureren als gevolg heeft. 
Geen probleem als je een multi channel i/o hebt (een RIO1608 met dante van yamaha in mijn geval).

Verder heb ik beiden qua data vergeleken en het verschil is nihil te noemen. Qua prijs zit er een beetje verschil zeg maar ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Prijsverschil is te groot voor de extra opties welke SIM op dit moment nog heeft, paar jaar geleden was dit nog wel te rechtvaardigen, toen Smaart nog geen mogelijkheden had om simultaan met meerdere microfoons tegelijk te meten. Denk ook dat de algoritmes waar SIM mee werkt niet heel veel zullen verschillen van die van Smaart, dus qua nauwkeurigheid zal het ook niet verschillen.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Qua nauwkeurigheid geen verschil. Alleen zet smaart de data een soort van snel op je scherm waarbij je bij SIM even geduld moet hebben als die op accumulate staat (dit is +/- gelijk met average +/- 8sec).
Er zijn nog wel een aantal andere verschillen in mogelijkheden (Smaart veel verschillende windowing opties acoustic tools (was vroeger een extra optie maar zit nu standaard ingebakken in de IR mode) multiple screens in V8 en met de huidige techniek qua computers afhankelijk van het systeem wat je gebruikt een snellere processor oa. 

Verder zou ik op beide systemen kunnen/willen werken maar SIM is een soort van fors zeg maar dus neem ik meestal Smaart mee 
Ik ben benieuwd waar ze met SIM4 mee gaan komen......

----------


## MusicXtra

Zit er een nieuwe versie aan te komen?

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Vast en zeker Meyer Sound zo kenende......

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

Betreffende SIM: ik ben bij de tuning van Jersy boys gaan kijken en daar was de combi SIM3 + 6x Galileo wel een uitkomst voor de operator zeg maar. Met 96 processor kanalen aan het werk in combi met SIM3 is het alleen een nog de branches correct programmeren en gaan met dat spul. Ik dacht dat ze er 1 1/2 dag voor nodig hadden inclusief 1 kant gedeeltelijk opnieuw inhangen (foutje met de hoeken op de mica's) verifiëren en kalibreren. Wel 2 man aan het werk....

Met Smaart kan het ook (via dante en DVS bv.) maar 96 processor kanalen retour patchen en 8 mic's heb je wel wat te doen zeg maar. Door het linken van de Galileo via de bus kabels zou het op die klus ook mijn keuze zijn om SIM3 te gebruiken. Maar goed ben meer van kleine klussen en speaker settings zeg maar

----------


## purplehaze

En Peter...al weer wat gevorderd met de DIY hoorntoppen?

----------


## PvG

:Smile: 

Laatste meetresultaten / settings staan in post #174 en #182. Fase response is nu zo ongeveer het beste wat je kunt bereiken met IIR filters. Misschien dat de amplitude response nog wat PEQ kan gebruiken, maar daarvoor wil ik de toppen ook eerst horen.
Edit: ik zie dat de EQ settings er niet staan. Deze zijn nu -4dB @ ±350Hz, Q=2 en -4dB @ 3kHz, Q=2.

Komend weekend eerst een bruiloft op een sjieke locatie met 11-koppige soulband, dus dat leek me geen goede gelegenheid om mijn reputatie te verpesten...
Volgende week een bandje (lees: samenraapsel van muzikanten...) op een besloten feestje in een informele sfeer, dus daar zullen de DIY toppen voor het eerst in de echte wereld aan de tand gevoeld worden. Ik kan daar redelijk 'los' gaan, dus ik denk dat ik daar totaal 4x dubbel 15" subs neerzet (en dat zal niet genoeg zijn om de toppen bij te houden...).

----------


## drbeat

> Komend weekend eerst een bruiloft op een sjieke locatie met 11-koppige soulband, dus dat leek me geen goede gelegenheid om mijn reputatie te verpesten...
> Volgende week een bandje (lees: samenraapsel van muzikanten...) op een besloten feestje in een informele sfeer, dus daar zullen de DIY toppen voor het eerst in de echte wereld aan de tand gevoeld worden. Ik kan daar redelijk 'los' gaan, dus ik denk dat ik daar totaal 4x dubbel 15" subs neerzet (en dat zal niet genoeg zijn om de toppen bij te houden...).




En....hoe is het gegaan met je tops cq je set?

----------


## PvG

> En....hoe is het gegaan met je tops cq je set?



De oude set doet het nog prima...
Komend weekend de DIYs ;-)

----------


## drbeat

> De oude set doet het nog prima...
> Komend weekend de DIYs ;-)




 :Smile:  ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de resultaten...  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PvG

Ik ben verkocht... enkele bevindingen:
- De top is vlak in het mid en toch fris in het hoog.
- De gehele set klinkt vlak en strak.
- Ik kon slechts 1 dubbel 15" per kant neerzetten en de top moest 9dB zachter dan de sub. (En ik ben altijd behoorlijk zuinig met sub.) Ik heb dus 9dB meer headroom op dezelfde amp. Lekker!
- Bij het mixen valt op dat je 'meer' hoort en alles lijkt gevoeliger: 1 a 2 dB is voldoende om een instrument er uit te lichten, waar ik bij de C24 al snel 3-4 dB nodig had. 
- Stemmen en piano zijn heel gemakkelijk 'op' de mix te leggen. En klinken fantastisch.
- Bij het draaien van wat pauze muziek hoorde ik opeens dingen in de nummers die ik nog nooit had gehoord...
- Horizontale en verticale spreiding is erg goed: de klankkleur verandert nauwelijks als je door de zaal loopt. Hierdoor hoefde ik tijdens het mixen ook minder rond te lopen (ik stond met mixer aan de zijkant van de zaal, maar ik had een prima klankbeeld.) Alleen voor het laag moest ik af en toe mijn oren 'calibreren'.
- Op hoog volume blijft de top netjes. De 12" van mijn C24s (en alle andere 12" toppen die ik ken met een xover boven de 1kHz) doen lelijk op hoog volume. VRX932 heeft dat bijv ook. De DIY heeft hier geen last van door de xover op 650Hz.
- Euh, vergeten te checken: gain before feedback... gewoon niet eens tegen aan gelopen. 4 vocal mics (sm58) op front met 1 zangeres met weinig volume en geen enkele bijna pieper/galm en ik had de in druk dat het zonder problemen nog veel harder kon.
- Alleen maar complimenten gekregen voor het geluid van zowel muzikanten als publiek. En ik heb de muzikanten daarna pas verteld dat de toppen nieuw en zelfbouw zijn...
- Praktisch puntje: de toppen zijn prima door 1 persoon op een standaard te krijgen door ze op een sub te leggen, de standaard er in te steken en rechtop te tilten. 
- Ik vond de SA C24 al goed klinken, maar deze top klinkt nog iets beter en kan veel harder. 

Edit: de eerder genoemde IIR settings zijn dus al behoorlijk goed en ik heb (nog) geen behoefte gehad iets aan te passen. 

Minpuntje:
- Nu heb ik te weinig sub...

----------


## sjig

> Minpuntje:
> - Nu heb ik te weinig sub...



Zie het als een pluspuntje, nu heb je weer iets te doen  :Cool: 

Zou zelf wel proberen wat headroom in je toppen te houden, die krijgen vaak eerder een uitschieter te verduren dan je subs  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik heb het ongetwijfeld ergens gemist: maar hoeveel weegt één zo'n toppie nu ongeveer?

----------


## PvG

> Zie het als een pluspuntje, nu heb je weer iets te doen 
> 
> Zou zelf wel proberen wat headroom in je toppen te houden, die krijgen vaak eerder een uitschieter te verduren dan je subs 
> 
> Ik heb het ongetwijfeld ergens gemist: maar hoeveel weegt één zo'n toppie nu ongeveer?



Tijd is helaas niet mijn luxe probleem...  :Wink: 

Zeker, wat headroom op het mid/hoog is een must. Ik neig nu naar 1 dubbel 18" hybride kast per kant. Gaat niet zo heel diep, maar dat is ook niet nodig omdat ik alleen maar bandjes doe. Geeft wel meer output.

Gewicht is 35-40kg. Zonder grill en verf waren ze 35kg (15mm berkenplex, het paneel met de 12" 18mm). Het originele ontwerp is nog iets compacter en dus ook iets lichter te maken. Hier en daar zou je zelfs kunnen overwegen 12mm multiplex te gebruiken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zou zelf wel proberen wat headroom in je toppen te houden, die krijgen vaak eerder een uitschieter te verduren dan je subs



Met de BMS hoef je je daar echt geen zorgen om te maken, de headroom van die driver lijkt oneindig. (max SPL 145 dB  :Cool: ).

----------


## frederic

Welke BMS driver is dat weer?

----------


## Merijndj

BMS 4594Nd 1.4" coaxdriver op RCF HF950 hoorn (90x50) (staat in openingspost).

----------


## MusicXtra

de 4592ND.

----------


## sjig

> Met de BMS hoef je je daar echt geen zorgen om te maken, de headroom van die driver lijkt oneindig. (max SPL 145 dB ).



Moet goed komen dan.

En anders is er nog de 4599ND, die gooit nog eens 10 dB boven op die 145 dB :P

----------


## MusicXtra

> En anders is er nog de 4599ND, die gooit nog eens 10 dB boven op die 145 dB :P



Alleen is het dan wel een beetje jammer dat de frequentie response bij 9000Hz ophoudt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PvG

Dat doet er dan ook weinig meer toe... bij 155dB  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

Zijn er hier al anderen met het diy top ontwerp aan de slag gegaan? Of wie overweegt dit?  Of ben ik de enige (in NL/BE) tot nu toe?

Heeft er iemand bewust besloten dit ontwerp NIET te bouwen (en voor een ander onrwerp te gaan)? Waarom?

Ben wel benieuwd hoe dit leeft.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit ontwerp werk alleen maar met de dure BMS omdat dat de enige driver is die je zo laag kunt crossen. En ik denk dat veel zelfbouwers nogal schrikken van de prijs van de BMS en er daardoor weinig animo is om te bouwen.

----------


## kvdb013

Voor een beetje fatsoenlijke 1,4 driver betaal je ook tussen de 300/400 dus dat vind ik persoonlijk nog wel meevallen. 
Goede componenten zijn nu eenmaal duur, maar dat geld voor alles zo.

----------


## frederic

> Dit ontwerp werk alleen maar met de dure BMS omdat dat de enige driver is die je zo laag kunt crossen. En ik denk dat veel zelfbouwers nogal schrikken van de prijs van de BMS en er daardoor weinig animo is om te bouwen.



Ik vind hem voor +*- 700.
Eigenlijk vind ik dit te doen. Gezien wat er tegenover staat....

Ik zou die wel eens willen horen in combinatie met 2 AE TD15M mid drivers en AE TD15H sub drivers

----------


## PvG

> Dit ontwerp werk alleen maar met de dure BMS omdat dat de enige driver is die je zo laag kunt crossen. En ik denk dat veel zelfbouwers nogal schrikken van de prijs van de BMS en er daardoor weinig animo is om te bouwen.



Denk ik ook, maar dat kan een onjuiste afweging zijn: dit ontwerp lost een paar fundamentele problemen op (o.a. puntbron & lage x-over frequentie) en kan gemakkelijk 2 conventionele front loaded kastjes vervangen. Daarnaast, de BMS is (slechts?) ca. 300euro duurder dan een normale goede driver; is dat nu zoveel op de totale kosten van een kast (dubbel 12" + hoorn)?

Edit: de BMS moet onder de 600euro (incl. passief filter) te krijgen zijn...

----------


## drbeat

> Denk ik ook, maar dat kan een onjuiste afweging zijn: dit ontwerp lost een paar fundamentele problemen op (o.a. puntbron & lage x-over frequentie) en kan gemakkelijk 2 conventionele front loaded kastjes vervangen. Daarnaast, de BMS is (slechts?) ca. 300euro duurder dan een normale goede driver; is dat nu zoveel op de totale kosten van een kast (dubbel 12" + hoorn)?
> 
> Edit: de BMS moet onder de 600euro (incl. passief filter) te krijgen zijn...



Mag ik een brutale vraag stellen? Wat waren de kosten nu per top? Hout, verf, drivers enz?


Maar vergeet ook niet, deze top is ook al best complex om te bouwen, vergeet dat niet. Een frontloaded sub is relatief eenvoudig. Een top met schuine kanten is al weer wat complexer en de besproken kast die hier prachtig wordt besproken is voor velen al snel te heftig kwa timmermanskunst... om dit soort tops dan te laten maken is dan snel te duur in verhouding van een kast kopen voor dat bedrag... het is ook wel een gok die je neemt als je het ontwerp nog nooit gehoord hebt..

----------


## PvG

> Mag ik een brutale vraag stellen? Wat waren de kosten nu per top? Hout, verf, drivers enz?
> 
> 
> Maar vergeet ook niet, deze top is ook al best complex om te bouwen, vergeet dat niet. Een frontloaded sub is relatief eenvoudig. Een top met schuine kanten is al weer wat complexer en de besproken kast die hier prachtig wordt besproken is voor velen al snel te heftig kwa timmermanskunst... om dit soort tops dan te laten maken is dan snel te duur in verhouding van een kast kopen voor dat bedrag... het is ook wel een gok die je neemt als je het ontwerp nog nooit gehoord hebt..



Is geen brutale vraag, want ik had eerder al een raming gepost. Ik zat rond de 2900 euro voor 2 stuks. Hiervan is ca 2200 euro kosten van de drivers. De rest is hout, connectoren, statiefflenzen, schroeven, tochtband, plamuur en warnex. Gereedschap heb ik niet meegerekend.

Als je dit afzet tegen het volgende:
- 4 stuks VRX932 kosten 2e hands(!) 5000-6000 euro.
- 2 stuks T24 (oude niet-neo versie!) kosten 2e hands(!) ca 4000 euro.

Ik denk dat ik in de aanschaf ruim 2000 euro heb bespaard tov 2e hands sets die in de buurt komen. (Maar een 2e hands T24N vind je niet gauw.) Hoeveel mijn setje waard is bij verkoop... tja dat is weer wat anders.

----------


## drbeat

T24 is inderdaad moeilijk 2e hands te vinden.. 

En de waarde van de set bij verkoop is natuurlijk altijd koffiedik kijken. Ook de merken zie ik voorbij schuiven bij bv troostwijk en consorten of EAW en als ik dan zie hoe die biedingen verlopen dan kun je relatief gezien nog beter een behringer setje verkopen, die hebben niet veel gekost, gaan ook niet voor veel van de hand maar je bent het in een wip ook weer kwijt aan de beginnende dj of oefenruimte ed....

Wat is het jou nu waard en brengt het setje wat je wil...klanten tevreden cq heb je een surplus met je set tov je concurentie? Dan is het de investering waard mij inziens. En dat gezeur van zelfbouw accepteren we niet...met die rider geneuzel....joh daar hebben de doorsnee bandjes bedrijven mijn inziens niet zo heel veel last van..wel van prijzen die zo laag zijn dat je beter thuis kunt blijven..

Ach dat is ook allemaal geneuzel, uiteindelijk gaat t allemaal om het plezier.

Nu weer even sparen en dan eens denken aan extra subs...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is geen brutale vraag, want ik had eerder al een raming gepost. Ik zat rond de 2900 euro voor 2 stuks. Hiervan is ca 2200 euro kosten van de drivers. De rest is hout, connectoren, statiefflenzen, schroeven, tochtband, plamuur en warnex. Gereedschap heb ik niet meegerekend.



Vergeleken met bestaande gebruikte toppen is dit wellicht een stuk goedkoper maar denk dat een bedrag van  2900,- investeren in iets waarvan je nog niet weet hoe het klinkt, waar je zelf nog enorm veel tijd in moet steken en waar je ook nog eens de presets moet maken de meesten wel afschrikt.
Die besparing van  2000,- moet je dus wel erg veel voor doen....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frederic

> Vergeleken met bestaande gebruikte toppen is dit wellicht een stuk goedkoper maar denk dat een bedrag van € 2900,- investeren in iets waarvan je nog niet weet hoe het klinkt, waar je zelf nog enorm veel tijd in moet steken en waar je ook nog eens de presets moet maken de meesten wel afschrikt.
> Die besparing van € 2000,- moet je dus wel erg veel voor doen....



Er zijn minder leuke dingen dan speakers bouwen. De lol is onbetaalbaar.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er zijn minder leuke dingen dan speakers bouwen. De lol is onbetaalbaar.



En dat ga je mij vertellen? :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## kvdb013

Mooi als mensen vragen wat het allemaal is wat je heb staan en dan kunt zeggen dat je alles zelf gebouwd hebt, althans dat vind ik dan weer mooi. 
Maar voor mij is het hobby

----------


## beyma

> en dan kunt zeggen dat je alles zelf gebouwd hebt, althans dat vind ik dan weer mooi.



Precies dat gevoel is wat de hobby zo leuk maakt, en natuurlijk die spanning bij de eerste keer proberen hoe je nieuwste bouwsel klinkt (meestal met de aansluitdraden nog door de BR poorten heen hahaha) 

Wat betreft de BMS driver die in dit ontwerp zit, volgens mij als je die in een grijze Kliko inbouwt klinkt die nog goed  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat betreft de BMS driver die in dit ontwerp zit, volgens mij als je die in een grijze Kliko inbouwt klinkt die nog goed



Nou, het hangt er wel sterk vanaf welke vorm die Kliko heeft, dat ding dat ik in de tuin heb staan is iig niet de goeie vorm.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PvG

Dit komt er onder met B&C 18SW115. Lijkt op de TH18 van XoC1 op diyaudio.

Hiervan ga ik verder geen tekeningen posten. Wel foto's van het resultaat.

----------


## sjig

En wat dit doet kastje dat het beter maakt dan 'gewoon' een frontloaded kastje?

Uit nieuwsgierigheid  :Smile: 

Zou zelf nog overwegen om de kast iets dieper te maken, maar dat de grille dan wel de hele voorkant bedekt. Ziet er iets mooier uit naar mijn smaak (zelfde als met een cubo)...

----------


## PvG

> En wat dit doet kastje dat het beter maakt dan 'gewoon' een frontloaded kastje?
> 
> Uit nieuwsgierigheid 
> 
> Zou zelf nog overwegen om de kast iets dieper te maken, maar dat de grille dan wel de hele voorkant bedekt. Ziet er iets mooier uit naar mijn smaak (zelfde als met een cubo)...



Dit is een 'tapped horn'. De driver wordt bij dit principe aan beide kanten belast en dat levert ca. 6dB meer rendement. Je kunt het zo zien: de drukgolf, die aan de voorzijde van de conus wordt gemaakt, gaat door een pijp/hoorn. Op het moment dat de drukgolf bij de achterzijde van de driver aankomt, is de driver alweer de andere kant op bewogen. Dit zorgt voor een betere overdracht van de energie van conus naar de lucht. Dit trucje werkt natuurlijk maar in een beperkt frequentiegebied afhankelijk van de hoornlengte.

Dit kastje (van ruim een meter hoog en ruim 70cm diep) gaat even hard (of harder dan) een dubbel 18" bass reflex kast. En dat vanaf ca. 35Hz met minder vermogen en slechts 1 driver. Die driver moet helaas wel een heel stevige zijn met een sterke motor, sterke/zware conus en een grote xmax (lees: duur). Onder de streep is dit toch net iets goedkoper dan 2 drivers met dubbel versterkervermogen.

Een grill over het gehele front zou idd mooier zijn, maar heeft ook nadelen: meer gewicht en de hoogte inclusief top op het front komt erg in de buurt van (of gaat over) de 140cm. 140cm is zo ongeveer wat je maximaal door een deuropening van een bus kunt duwen...
Het idee is nog steeds dat de top tijdens transport op de sub kan en ik wil het gewicht minimaliseren (bij maximale output...).

----------


## Big Bang

Ga je de amp nog in deze sub bouwen zoals je eerder van plan was?

----------


## PvG

> Ga je de amp nog in deze sub bouwen zoals je eerder van plan was?



Ja en nee. Er komt een mooie plateamp in ;-)

----------


## beyma

> Dit komt er onder met B&C 18SW115.



Mooi !! Hoe ga je hem noemen ? De Cubo Extreme ?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> Mooi !! Hoe ga je hem noemen ? De Cubo Extreme ?!



De naam 'cubo' is van Johan en dit ontwerp is ook te complex om in de Cubo filosofie te passen, tenminste dat vind ik. Ik noem het gewoon een TH18 naar het ontwerp van XoC1.

De naam voor de top lijkt overigens 'PM90' te worden, naar de ontwerper Peter 
Morris en 90gr (er is ook een 60gr versie).

----------


## Weller123

> Dit is een 'tapped horn'. De driver wordt bij dit principe aan beide kanten belast en dat levert ca. 6dB meer rendement. Je kunt het zo zien: de drukgolf, die aan de voorzijde van de conus wordt gemaakt, gaat door een pijp/hoorn. Op het moment dat de drukgolf bij de achterzijde van de driver aankomt, is de driver alweer de andere kant op bewogen. Dit zorgt voor een betere overdracht van de energie van conus naar de lucht. Dit trucje werkt natuurlijk maar in een beperkt frequentiegebied afhankelijk van de hoornlengte.



Hallo PvG,

Zou je de luchtverplaatsing verdubbelen krijg je slechts 3dB gevoeligheid erbij. De hoorn zorgt voor een betere impedantie matching met de lucht. Daar komt de rest van je gevoeligheid vandaan. Het is dan wel de bedoeling dat je de hoornmond oppervlakte 2x sd is. Zoals je het nu stelt klinkt het een beetje gek.

Succes!

----------


## salsa

Let wel, het is een bijna kopie van Danley TH118 tapped horn, er zijn wel tekeningen te vinden op het Net maar die wijken sterk af van het originele..

Deze kast is een mooi compromis tussen sub en bass, en met meerdere kasten alleen beter klinkt.

Dave

----------


## PvG

De lading voor de subs.   :Smile:

----------


## sjig

Ziet er al veelbelovend uit  :Wink: 


Als ik, uit nieuwsgierigheid, vragen mag: waar kan je die amps kopen (als particulier)...?  :Smile:

----------


## beyma

> De lading voor de subs.



Zo zo, Sinterklaas heeft weer mooie cadeautjes gebracht zie ik  !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PvG

> Ziet er al veelbelovend uit 
> 
> 
> Als ik, uit nieuwsgierigheid, vragen mag: waar kan je die amps kopen (als particulier)...?



Geen idee. Je kunt wel een BA Prospect kopen en de amp er uitschroeven.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sjig

> Geen idee. Je kunt wel een BA Prospect kopen en de amp er uitschroeven.



Maar wat heeft het zelfbouwen dan nog voor zin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jakkes72

> Geen idee. Je kunt wel een BA Prospect kopen en de amp er uitschroeven.




De amps die ik van BA gezien heb zijn niet voorzien van een USB aansluiting.... Wel benieuwd waar je die verkregen hebt...

----------


## Merijndj

Ze zitten er waarschijnlijk wel op, maar zijn weggewerkt zodat een klant(huurder) niks meer kan wijzigen aan instellingen  :Wink:

----------


## teunos

Zijn gewoon password protected dus ook al kon je erbij kun je nog niks wijzigen, dat garandeert de kwaliteit. Sander weet echt wel wat hij doet dus wijzigen van presets heeft geen enkel nut.

----------


## MusicXtra

Misschien gebruikt Sander wel een andere DSP dan de DSP-Lite zoals in de modules van PVG zitten....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En inderdaad is bij mij de connector afgedekt door een front-folie, is overigens geen USB connector.
Maakt, zoals Teunos al aangeeft, niet uit, ik heb een eigen 'Brooklyn-Audio' licentie waardoor mijn presets alleen zichtbaar zijn wanneer ik die licentie afgeef. :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

Ik zou de instellingen van de BA sets niet eens willen wijzigen..., Wel denk ik er over om een aantal aanwezige als monitor/speaker op paaltje kastjes om te bouwen naar actief... En dan zou een powersoft module eventueel wel een mooie oplossing zijn... Sander maar eens een PM sturen.....  :Smile:

----------


## PvG

Het leuke deel gaat bijna beginnen. Er komen nog multiplex strips rondom om de handvatten af te maken en als "offermateriaal"/bescherming.

----------


## beyma

Mooi !!  

Persoonlijk zou ik voor rubber voetjes gaan ipv stroken multiplex, maar het zal wel te maken hebben met het makkelijker de auto/bus in glijden ?

----------


## PvG

In de strips aan de onderzijde komen rubbervoetjes en in de strips aan de bovenzijde uitsparingen voor de voetjes van de top. In de bus blijft het zaakje op de wielen staan (geremd).

----------


## PvG

Nu met de strips.

Plaatje van de achterkant van de subs:



Voorziijde:

----------


## beyma

Zo zo, gaan deze kasten een ruig leven tegemoet zien ?!  :Big Grin:  

De foto van de vorige pagina is niet meer te zien bij mij, maar ik meen dat ik dat ronde uitsparingen gezien had, die nu opeens verdwenen zijn?

----------


## PvG

> Zo zo, gaan deze kasten een ruig leven tegemoet zien ?!  
> 
> De foto van de vorige pagina is niet meer te zien bij mij, maar ik meen dat ik dat ronde uitsparingen gezien had, die nu opeens verdwenen zijn?



Bus in/uit, drempels, deuren met wrangers, flightcases er tegenaan... daar krijg je bleuwe plekken van :-)

Nee, de uitsparingen zitten er nog: dat zijn de handvatten. De strips hebben dus meerdere functies: handvatten, bescherming bij transport, wat extra hoogte tijdens gebruik (zodat  niet alles in de hoornmond terecht komt) en ze leveren ook extra stijfheid voor de hoornmond. Er zit inmiddels ook 5mm schuim achter het rooster.

----------


## teunos

If it looks stupid but it works, it aint stupid.

----------


## Needmoresound

En hoe klinken ze? En heb je al een meeting gedaan? 
Als je nog eens gaat meten, wil je dan eens een sinus van 35 hz erop zetten en dan de output posten? Ik meten er ooit 70 hz bij, ik ben beniewd of dat aan mij lag  :Smile:

----------


## teunos

Zou in principe prima kunnen, dat is iets wat duidt op een hele hoge harmonische vervorming. Iets wat in principe door mechanische en elektrische imperfecties altijd wel ontstaat. Als het dusdanig hoog is dat het lijkt alsof het een "bijtoon" is dan kan het zo zijn dat het rendement op de harmonische frequentie vele malen hoger is dan op de fundamentele. Iets wat niet echt gunstig is voor de geluidskwaliteit. 

Zeker als je erbij neemt dat in het laag de fundamentele later aankomen dan de harmonischen (zie het artikel van Merlijn van Veen ; the harmonics leading the fundamentals) is dat niet wat je wilt.
Overigens is de derde harmonische voor het gehoor vele malen erger en wordt de tweede harmonische door velen vaak zelfs als prettig ervaren (warm geluid) maar "exact" is het geluid dan nooit en dat is voor mij toch altijd het belangrijkste.

----------


## PvG

Welke driver en op welke afstand heb je gemeten? Zou zomaar de koeling van de driver kunnen zijn die je bij dit ontwerp eerder hoort. Elk voordeel heb z'n nadeel: in dit ontwerp wordt de driver optimaal gekoeld, maar kan dat ook hoorbaar zijn (bij een sinus). Ik vermoed dat je er bij normale muziek geen last van hebt.

Ik zal er bij de meting opletten en een THD+N meting doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je nog eens gaat meten, wil je dan eens een sinus van 35 hz erop zetten en dan de output posten? Ik meten er ooit 70 hz bij, ik ben beniewd of dat aan mij lag



Was het niet per ongeluk een dubbele sinus? (het is trouwens meten en mat of heb gemeten  :Cool: )

----------


## PvG

Dik issue... iemand een tip hoe je een 70-80kg zware sub op zijn plek houdt? 4x 38mm rubber penn elcom voet doet het niet... 8-)

----------


## sjig

Denk dat een rubber matje het al aardig moet doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hebben wij tussen sub en top zitten als die gestapeld worden, en die gaat dan nergens meer heen  :Wink:

----------


## Merijndj

Anti slip matten misschien? Worden in vrachtwagens gebruikt om lading op (vast) te zetten.
https://www.spanbandconcurrent.nl/la...ten-als-tegels

----------


## beyma

wasmachine trillingsdempers ??  En als dat niet meer helpt kom je toch bij de chemische ankers uit vrees ik....  :Cool:  

Maar we kunnen dus concluderen dat het subje lekker tekeer gaat ?!

----------


## PvG

> wasmachine trillingsdempers ??  En als dat niet meer helpt kom je toch bij de chemische ankers uit vrees ik....  
> 
> Maar we kunnen dus concluderen dat het subje lekker tekeer gaat ?!



Ja, doet het aardig... Ook Tente wielen rammelen, maar die kan ik gelukkig vastzetten (op de rem) waardoor ze niet meer rammelen.

Beetje pech met de keuze van de voetjes en het hoge massa middelpunt van de sub: is een mooi massa-veer systeem geworden met eigenfrequentie rond de 40 Hz. Bij het nummer black widow gaat de kast heen en weer dansen tussen voor- en achtervoetjes. Filmpje met rammelende wielen en "walking fridge":
https://www.facebook.com/plugingelui...50953965020720
Met andere voetjes moet dit op te lossen zijn ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Beetje pech met de keuze van de voetjes en het hoge massa middelpunt van de sub: is een mooi massa-veer systeem geworden met eigenfrequentie rond de 40 Hz.



Geloof er niks van dat de kast icm met de voetjes een massa-veer systeem met een eigen frequentie van 40Hz is, daarvoor is de kast toch echt te groot, te zwaar en te hoog. Dit lijkt meer op een bodem paneel wat staat te resoneren. Iedere sub zal bij voldoende output aan de wandel gaan, alleen ziet dat er wel ff anders uit als wat ik in het filmpje zie. Mijn X28 gaat er ook vandoor maar alleen bij stevige kick drums en niet of nauwelijks bij continu tonen. En ik kan je verzekeren dat dat ding echt wel een beetje aan gaat.  :Cool:

----------


## PvG

> Dit lijkt meer op een bodem paneel wat staat te resoneren.



De voetjes aan de voorzijde zitten onder de zijpanelen en aan de achterzijde onder de hoeken (die ook nog eens gebraced is door een reflector). Een resonerend bodempaneel gaat de voetjes dus niet in beweging brengen. 
(Overigens is de bodem, achterwand, bovenkant en hoorn gebraced door een paneel uit één stuk in de lengte richting van de hoorn en de rand van de hoornmond is 3x18mm.) Het lijkt echt of de gehele kast in beweging komt door de massa van conus plus lucht in de hoorn.

----------


## beyma

> Met andere voetjes moet dit op te lossen zijn ;-)



Die PennElcom voetjes zijn inderdaad van erg hard/stug rubber (helemaal als ze uit een koude bus/opslag komen) , misschien eens informeren bij TechniRub of ze voetjes hebben van wat soepeler rubber ? 
Of de eerder genoemde rubber matten van 8 mm dik, denk dat ik die ook maar ga bestellen maar dan meer om schade aan vloeren en me kasten te voorkomen haha, helaas heb ik geen last van weglopende subs.... :Frown:  kak.....

----------


## sjig

> Ja, doet het aardig... Ook Tente wielen rammelen, maar die kan ik gelukkig vastzetten (op de rem) waardoor ze niet meer rammelen.
> 
> Beetje pech met de keuze van de voetjes en het hoge massa middelpunt van de sub: is een mooi massa-veer systeem geworden met eigenfrequentie rond de 40 Hz. Bij het nummer *black widow* gaat de kast heen en weer dansen tussen voor- en achtervoetjes. Filmpje met rammelende wielen en "walking fridge":
> https://www.facebook.com/plugingelui...50953965020720
> Met andere voetjes moet dit op te lossen zijn ;-)



Leuk om te zien dat ik niet de enige ben die dat nummer gebruikt om subs even lekker te laten brommen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar zoals ik al zei; rubber mat doet wonderen (onze 8003 subs gaan anders ook aan de wandel, maar dan bij veel 60 Hz herrie...)
>> met een tussenpaaltje zie je de top dan ook enkele cm's heen en weer bewegen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beyma

> Leuk om te zien dat ik niet de enige ben die dat nummer gebruikt om subs even lekker te laten brommen



 :Wink:  persoonlijk ben ik niet zo'n fan van dat typische USA 'rap' gejank/gejammer , maar de instrumentale versie is goed te doen!

https://youtu.be/ICctaOvoG64 

Nog een leuke om je subs (of je buren) eens wakker te schudden is het nummer _Grey_ van _kolsch_ (deep house/techno, geen vocals wel blaas 'instrumenten') 

https://youtu.be/OQqktp8Yx_E

Kick komt er in vanaf 30 seconden, pas op: je kan ook je speakers slopen met dit nummer! (er zit meer laag in verstopt dan je denkt)

En nog een favoriet soundcheck nummertje van me is muziek zoals het hoort te zijn, echte instrumenten live met passie gespeeld door drie bloed mooie vrouwen!  :Cool: 
In dit geval is alleen de drummer te zien die deze band trekt als een stoomtrein !! Wow wat kan deze _chick with sticks_ lekker rammen haha! (ik heb de DVD van dit concert)

https://youtu.be/FM_83SBxjEg

----------


## Hitvision

Ik houd het vaak bij 'No sanctuary here'. Tenminste niet alleen maar is wel een van de nummers die ik vrijwel altijd gebruik bij een soundcheck.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tegenwoordig gebruik ik meestal jazz achtige opnamen, die zijn meestal heel erg goed in balans met veel details.
Een nummer als No Sanctuary is leuk om indruk te maken met het sub maar een systeem erop beoordelen is niet echt mogelijk omdat het nummer nogal veel sub bevat.

----------


## Hitvision

> Een nummer als No Sanctuary is leuk om indruk te maken met het sub maar een systeem erop beoordelen is niet echt mogelijk omdat het nummer nogal veel sub bevat.



+1 Daarom staat er ook 'een van de'. Er staan uiteraard meerdere op het repertoire zoals Phil Collins, Knopfler, Toto, Metellica om er maar een paar te noemen. Is vaak ook afhankelijk van doel ven de opdracht. Voor een simpele spraak / achtergrondmuziek opdracht mag het wat minder breed. 

We dwalen een beetje af (mijn fout) het gaat hier om het inregelen van een nieuwe 'top'. Mijn opmerking is meer gebaseerd op een normale soundcheck met een ingeregeld systeem. Dus dan toch maar weer ontopic. Zorg een beetje (onbedoeld) voor wat verwarring nu.

----------


## stefke96

Hoe is de klank van de subjes? Heb je ze kunnen vergelijken?

----------


## PvG

> Hoe is de klank van de subjes? Heb je ze kunnen vergelijken?



Vet! Eén enkel 18" sub van dit type geeft meer output dan 2x dubbel 15" bassreflex en gaat ook nog 'ns ruim 5 Hz lager. De eerder genoemde vervorming 35 Hz sinus --> 70 Hz harmonische heb ik niet kunnen horen. Meten wel, als je de meetmic dicht bij de driver houdt: dus waarschijnlijk de koeling van de driver en dus een "meetfout". Ik hoor niets speciaals aan de sub en hij lijkt voor mij kwa klank veel op een bassreflex kast. Het is een heerlijke set voor "weekend warrior"-geluidsmannen: compact, snel op te zetten, veel headroom, veel detail in de top en impact in het laag. 

De toppen hebben nog steeds meer puf dan de subs, dus misschien ooit nog 'ns een setje subs bij bouwen, maar voorlopig is dit een hele vooruitgang vwb volume en gewicht vs output (ca factor 2).

Vwb fase alignment tussen sub en top moet je hier met meetprogramma's aan de slag: met gezond boerenverstand kon ik niet voorspellen of ik de sub moest inverteren of niet... Alleen met SMAART kon ik het faseverloop rondom de x-overfrequentie gelijktrekken met de top. (Het trucje met "inverteren en maximale uitdoving zoeken met delay" kan er in resulteren dat de hoek van het fase verloop van de sub niet gelijk is aan die van de top, omdat je de verkeerde polariteit kiest.) Meten is weten, geldt ook hier. Voor het afregelen van deze set is dus een digitale processor en een meetprogramma een must (liefst SMAART oid, REW schiet al snel te kort / kost veel tijd / is onhandig).

----------


## beyma

> De toppen hebben nog steeds meer puf dan de subs



 :EEK!:  En dat terwijl de subs door de kamer trillen....dat moeten toch wel erg indrukwekkende toppen zijn !!!  :Cool:  

Ik ben benieuwd welke processor je gebruikt of welke het gaat worden.

----------


## PvG

> En dat terwijl de subs door de kamer trillen....dat moeten toch wel erg indrukwekkende toppen zijn !!!  
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd welke processor je gebruikt of welke het gaat worden.



Niet overdrijven, de topjes breken geen natuurwetten , maar kijk bijv. naar de Prospect top: daar gaat ook 3x dubbel 18" BR onder. Dat mijn hornloaded toppen dan 1x 18" TH voorbij gaan, is niet zo vreemd. 

Processor? Geen losse processor als je dat bedoelt. Er zit een Powersoft plate-amp met 4-kanaals 3004PFC4 4kW amp en DSP-Lite in de sub. Op de sub zit een speakon output voor de top.

----------


## stefke96

Aangezien ik hier nog twee B&C 18SW115 drivers heb liggen ,ga ik komend weekend toch eens experimenteren met een TH-18 ontwerp.

Ben benieuwd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PvG

Vandaag het een en ander geleerd hoe om te gaan met allpass filters... en... dat je de slopes van de verschillende filtertypes per processor moet checken: op een Powersoft heeft een 4e orde Bessel het -6dB punt een stuk hoger/lager liggen dan je verwacht. Hier zit ook meteen de in-stinker bij plate amps: je hebt geen output om de processor output direct te meten. Leermomentjes 'zeg maar' :-D
Dank Timo, voor het aangeven van de richting! ;-)

Nu weer 'ns tijd en een ruimte zien te vinden om een dagje op m'n gemak te meten...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vandaag het een en ander geleerd hoe om te gaan met allpass filters... en... dat je de slopes van de verschillende filtertypes per processor moet checken: op een Powersoft heeft een 4e orde Bessel het -6dB punt een stuk hoger/lager liggen dan je verwacht. Hier zit ook meteen de in-stinker bij plate amps: je hebt geen output om de processor output direct te meten. Leermomentjes 'zeg maar' :-D



Verwar je hier niet het elektronisch -6 dB punt met het akoestische -6 dB punt?
In principe vind ik het niet heel belangrijk wat er uit de processor komt, gaat erom wat er uit de speaker komt.

----------


## Timo B Geluidstechniek

-6dB op speaker niveau. Daar de x-vr frequentie in dit geval akoestisch op 650Hz gewenst wasbleek dit dus elektrisch een tikkie hoger te liggen. Om -6dB akoestisch te krijgen moest de x-vr frequentie binnen armonia op ik meen 796Hz gezet worden.
Daarna rond de x-vr fase alignen en kijken of we de fase beter konden krijgen.

EQ punten meet ik het liefst uit met een inverted processor trace over de gemeten mic respons. Zonder is ook geen probleem maar duurt iets langer (niet veel langer maar de 1ste variant is nauwkeuriger).

----------


## frederic

> Tegenwoordig gebruik ik meestal jazz achtige opnamen, die zijn meestal heel erg goed in balans met veel details.
> Een nummer als No Sanctuary is leuk om indruk te maken met het sub maar een systeem erop beoordelen is niet echt mogelijk omdat het nummer nogal veel sub bevat.



Sinds vorige week gebruik ik onder andere _Time_ van de film Inception.

----------


## stefke96

Gisteren zelf een TH-18 uitgetest, en de kogel is door de kerk.
Gaat voor mij laag genoeg, en geeft flink wat druk. 

Heb verder helaas geen meetgegevens door weinig zin/tijd...

Nu op zoek naar een bedrijf die mij de panelen kan zagen, en daarna staat een zelfbouw top op de planning.

----------


## frederic

Panelen laten zagen is geen probleem. De meeste doehetzelf zaken doen dat. Een bedrijf vinden die tussendoor CNC werk wil doen is andere koek.

----------


## stefke96

Heb contact opgenomen met een bedrijf uit veldhoven die niks anders doen. Maar helaas nog geen reactie mogen ontvangen. 

Verder maar niet te veel off topic gaan. (Toch maar een eige openen binnekort &#128521 :Wink:

----------


## PvG

Strekmetaal is "uit"? Nee hoor, komt helemaal terug in een nieuw jasje:
http://www.dasaudio.com/en/cp/sound-force/
(iets andere doelgroep...)

----------


## rammon

Ik heb niet het hele topic goed door gelezen. Maar als je iemand zoekt die kan zagen of iets uitfrezen met de cnc, dan kan je mij altijd een bericht sturen.

En PvG, je weet dat het geen strekgaas is?

----------


## PvG

> En PvG, je weet dat het geen strekgaas is?



Ja, maar wel de "looks".

----------


## sjig

Ben die Das spullen wel eens tegengekomen met schuim ervoor, dan ziet het er ineens weer "normaal" uit...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ben die Das spullen wel eens tegengekomen met schuim ervoor, dan ziet het er ineens weer "normaal" uit...



Ze doen er ook beter aan om er schuim voor te doen, dan zie je iig niet dat ze er weinig van snappen.  :Wink:

----------


## drbeat

> Ze doen er ook beter aan om er schuim voor te doen, dan zie je iig niet dat ze er weinig van snappen.




Ik mag aannemen dat jij het schuim er hebt zitten juist omdat jij het snapt? 😄😜😜

Nee alle gekheid op een stokje, dat strekmetaal vind ik eigenlijk verschrikkelijk lelijk....tot die kasten die Peter hier laat zien langs komen....

Op de een of andere manier vind ik dat weer wel super er uit zien, omdat je zo ook mooi kunt zien dat het heel vernuftige kastjes zijn...

Vond de BA kasten met de open gaasstructuur ook erg mooi zonder dat foam er voor... net als de witte bananen van BA.( hihi, niet rot bedoeld heej Sander, van de bananen. Ik weet nooit of het nu line of pointsorce arry is...😄😜 ...)

Al met al gaat het om het geheel....en dan vind ik die DAS kippenhokken toch niet echt mooi...

Heb je nog trouwens een mooie foto van de set nu bij elkaar in actie PVG? Zou het wel eens in actie willen horen, kwam jij nu uit de buurt van Breda Roosendaal uit de hoek?

----------


## MusicXtra

Waar ik op doel bij DAS zijn de kasten met de twee bullet drivers. Voor het tophoog twee bronnen in één kast naast elkaar geplaatst en ook nog eens een flink eind van de mid driver af is de garantie voor kamfilters. Dat is voor een goed systeem een absolute no-go.
Het verschil tussen een point-source en een line-source is vrij makkelijk te zien; bij een point-source zijn de kasten altijd met vaste hoeken aan elkaar verbonden, het geluid komt uit een denkbeeldig punt achter de kastjes. Bij een line-source zorgt een wave-guid ervoor dat de geluidsgolven uit de hoog driver over de hele hoogte van de kast dezelfde weglengte afleggen, zo ontstaat een coherente lijnbron, hang je nu een rijtje kasten onder elkaar dan wordt die lijnbron langer en krijg je geen last van allerlei kamfiltereffecten. Overigens zijn er ook systemen zonder dergelijke wave-guide maar met een conventionele hoorn (o.a. EAW KF 730, 740, 760), werkt ook maar wel met de nodige fase issues waardoor het op voorhand altijd al minder zal klinken dan een line-source.

----------


## PvG

Geen een foto van de set met speakerschuim... ben de laatste tijd druk geweest met het vervangen van de rest van de inventaris. Ik heb mijn goede voornemens al gehaald: ruim 150kg afgevallen... SA amps vervangen door 2x M50Q met DSP voor monitoren ;-)
Ik zit in Rijen. Duurt nog een tijdje tot de volgende klus: begin van het jaar is altijd rustig bij mij. Geeft me iig de tijd op processor instellingen goed te zetten en racken te re-organiseren. Misschien een mooi moment om enkele sets naast elkaar te zetten??

----------


## stefke96

+1 om eens iets naast elkaar te zetten!

----------


## ampie

Goede morgen, Mijn naam is Frank en ik loop al geruime tijd met het plan om de zelfde weg als Peter te gaan maar dan andersom. Ik ben voornemens om mijn SB250 (2x15'') zelfbouwkasten te vervangen. Ik heb ze (4stuks) jaren met veel plezier met MX100 processor gebruikt. Echter het is tijd voor vernieuwing. Voor dit doel heb ik een viertal 18sw115 aangeschaft en een kopieermal voor de bovenfrees gemaakt. Bij het uitwerken van het e.e.a. loop ik er tegen aan dat door de dubbele bevestigingsplaat van de speaker deze slechts een uitslag van max 18mm kan maken. Dit aan één zijde van de speaker waar hij de hoornmond insteekt. Nu is mijn vraag aan Peter had jij bij dit ontwerp hier ook problemen mee en wat was je oplossing.   gr. Frank

----------


## PvG

Frank, je hebt denk ik een tekening van een (van de vele) versies van de TH18 van XoC. Garantie tot de deur... zeker met de conecorrection op slechts 18mm afstand (dat is zo ongeveer de xmax van de 18sw115, dus grote kans op kreukels). Dit was voor mij precies de reden om niet de tekening(en) van XoC te gebruiken.

Je zult op zoek moeten naar een tekening met 2x18mm plaat voor montage van de speaker. Zie Danley wire frame. Er zit 2x18mm plaat in, waarbij een deel van de driver aan de achterzijde in de hoornopening 'hangt'. Dat komt omdat de kast oorspronkelijk voor een 15" is ontworpen (TH115). Later is er een 18" in gelepeld. De bovenste 18mm plaat wordt gebruikt om het gat naar de hoorn te dichten. Ik heb deze plaat daar nog ruim 10mm ingefreesd om ruimte te maken voor de conus. Ruim 28mm dus ~ xmech.
(De tekening ga ik hier niet posten zoals eerder aangegeven, maar is op internet wel te vinden.)

Vier van deze kasten is wel bruut...

----------


## ampie

Peter, Dank voor je reactie ik heb wel de goede tekening  waar je naar refereert. Dus met de dubbele plaat. Echter jij hebt zoals je zegt de basisplaat ingefreesd in het deel wat in de hoornmond steekt. hierdoor verkrijg je je 10 mm extra ruimte. Mijn Freesmal doet vermoeden dat ik een andere versie te pakken heb. Echter de tweede plaat waar de speaker daadwerkelijk aan gemonteerd gaat worden ga ik niet in de zijpanelen frezen. Nogmaals dank.

----------


## PvG

Ah, ja idd je freesmal icm met je vraag zette me op het verkeerde been. Idd het deel bij de pijl ca 10mm infrezen. Succes! ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Of een driver met een kleinere X-max nemen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En dan nu serieus; je kunt de driver ook op een houten ring van 10 mm monteren.

----------


## PvG

> Of een driver met een kleinere X-max nemen. 
> En dan nu serieus; je kunt de driver ook op een houten ring van 10 mm monteren.



Sander, 6:18 en nog niet in bed? Fijn klusje ;D

Een ring zou de compressiefactor en de conecorrection wijzigen. Daarnaast zou de driver dan de grill kunnen raken. Zou ik niet doen. De basisplaat wat uitfrezen is minder werk dan een extra ring maken. Wel even nadenken over de volgorde bij het frezen  :Wink:

----------


## ampie

Klopt, het laten staan van een half maantje in de opening heeft wat aandacht nodig. Speakeropeningen maken doe ik doorgaans door in drie gangen de plaat 'door' te frezen. Nu zal ik de eerst 2 gangen voledig rond halen en de laatste gang slechts ten dele. 
ALs plaatmateriaal gebruik ik 13 laags berken betonplex. Enerzijds omdat dit een mooi hard oppervlakte heeft anderzijds omdat ik hier nog een aantal platen van heb liggen. Dit verklaart ook waarom ik deze infrees. Ik ben bang dat het glade oppervlak onvoldoende hechting geeft voor de lijm. Ondanks dat de betonplex geen afwerking nodig heeft wil ik deze toch licht opschuren en in de warnex zetten.

----------


## PvG

Het middenstuk pas verwijderen als je het platte vlak volledig op diepte hebt gefreesd, anders heb je geen steun voor je frees  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander, 6:18 en nog niet in bed? Fijn klusje ;D
> 
> Een ring zou de compressiefactor en de conecorrection wijzigen. Daarnaast zou de driver dan de grill kunnen raken. Zou ik niet doen. De basisplaat wat uitfrezen is minder werk dan een extra ring maken. Wel even nadenken over de volgorde bij het frezen



Wegfrezen van dat stuk doet exact hetzelfde.... Dat zal in de praktijk ook echt niet uitmaken.

----------


## PvG

> Wegfrezen van dat stuk doet exact hetzelfde.... Dat zal in de praktijk ook echt niet uitmaken.



Nee, maakt wel uit: het oppervlak van de throat verandert niet als je het platte stuk infreest.

----------


## salsa

> Sander, 6:18 en nog niet in bed? Fijn klusje ;D
> 
> Een ring zou de compressiefactor en de conecorrection wijzigen. Daarnaast zou de driver dan de grill kunnen raken. Zou ik niet doen. De basisplaat wat uitfrezen is minder werk dan een extra ring maken. Wel even nadenken over de volgorde bij het frezen



Zowiezo klopt de getoonde tekening helemaal niet met een Danley kast, vooral het compressie begin in de hoorn waar de speaker in de hoorn slaat. Die is niet zo.

Hier een linkje van hoe dit wel is. http://img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuplo...70ced5495a.jpg

----------


## PvG

> Zowiezo klopt de getoonde tekening helemaal niet met een Danley kast, vooral het compressie begin in de hoorn waar de speaker in de hoorn slaat. Die is niet zo.
> 
> Hier een linkje van hoe dit wel is. http://img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuplo...70ced5495a.jpg



Dat is het TH18 design van XoC...

Dit is de TH118 (met hogere compressie en conecorrection): zie ook wire frame enkele posts terug.

----------


## salsa

Hmm...ik zet nogal vraagtekens bij de speaker mond, dit is een rare mechanische belasting op de conus, het zou mij niets verbazen wanneer deze dus scheurt...
Ik vind het geen goed ontwerp.

Dave

----------


## frederic

Wat is eigenlijk nog het nut om dergelijke constructies te bouwen voor subs?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hmm...ik zet nogal vraagtekens bij de speaker mond, dit is een rare mechanische belasting op de conus, het zou mij niets verbazen wanneer deze dus scheurt...
> Ik vind het geen goed ontwerp.
> 
> Dave



Dat het een heel vreemde constructie is ben ik direct met je eens, dat de conus hierdoor niet symmetrisch belast wordt is niet zo, bij lag frequenties maakt het niet zoveel uit waar de driver zijn lucht kwijt kan.

----------


## ampie

Geweldig om te zien hoe een  discusie tot leven komt. Het plaatje zoals Peter hem laat zien is ook het ontwerp zoals ik hem heb. Op de diverse fora wordt de conecorrection voor dit ontwerp anders bedacht. Peter heeft volgens mij de goede. In ieder geval ook de wijze waarop ik hem aanvlieg. Trouwens op dit plaatje is mooi het extra uitgevreesde deel te zien

----------


## stefke96

Naar mijn weten kan de 18SW115 prima tegen de extra mechanische belasting.
In het oorspronkelijke Th-18 Xoc1 topic wordt er ook gezegd dat de conecorrectie niet mogelijk zal zijn bij elke luidspreker.

----------


## PvG

Het TH118 ontwerp is idd niet geschikt voor elke driver... De 18sw115 heeft een voldoende sterke conus en motor. Om deze driver maximaal te benutten wordt maximale compressie toegepast icm grote Xmax.

De exacte rekenkust achter cone correction heb ik me nog niet in verdiept, maar het wordt uitgelegd als het tegengaan van 'verplaatsing' van het punt met maximale druk door de verandering van de frontkamer van de hoorn door de grote Xmax en hoge compressie. Als het drukpunt zou verplaatsen, zou de conus asymmetrisch belast worden. 

Frederic, deze tapped horn is ongeveer even groot en even zwaar als een dubbel 18" bassreflex kast en heeft ook dezelfde (of mss zelfs iets meer) output. Het voordeel is dat er maar de helft van het versterkervermogen en de helft van de drivers nodig is. Hout kost weinig. De extra uren in de complexiteit van de constructie neem ik voor lief. Merk op dat dit geen traditionele hoorn is waarvan je er meerdere moet stacken voor sub weergave. Een tapped horn doet het ook als je 1 kastje per kant neerzet (net zo goed als een BR).

----------


## beyma

Ik verbaas me ook even over dat "loze" driehoekje voor de conus, zou je niet nog meer lucht de hoorn in 'blazen' als je dat vlak dicht maakt met een stukje hout ??

@ Ampie, betonplex inderdaad infrezen en echt heel heel goed schuren (korreltje 240  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) voordat je er Warnex op gaat aanbrengen, het is tenslotte gemaakt om niets op te laten hechten....

----------


## teunos

> Ik verbaas me ook even over dat "loze" driehoekje voor de conus, zou je niet nog meer lucht de hoorn in 'blazen' als je dat vlak dicht maakt met een stukje hout ??
> 
> @ Ampie, betonplex inderdaad infrezen en echt heel heel goed schuren (korreltje 240 ) voordat je er Warnex op gaat aanbrengen, het is tenslotte gemaakt om niets op te laten hechten....



Uit niet nader te specificeren bron hier een prachtige overleden NLW9000 uit een Tapped horn zonder cone correctie;

jup, cone correctie is vette onzin.

----------


## beyma

> hier een prachtige overleden NLW9000



Dus dat was met het "driehoekje" dicht gebeurd ??

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dus dat was met het "driehoekje" dicht gebeurd ??



Nee, dat is gebeurd doordat de conus tegen de kast aan kon klappen.

----------


## teunos

Nee hoor, dit is echt niet het resultaat van een conus die tegen de kast aan kan klappen.
Hint; kijk eens naar het patroon van de scheuren.

De precieze omstandigheden doen er verder niet toe, deze foto was meer om te illustreren dat sommige conussen dus echt niet bestand zijn tegen de druk die in sommige ontwerpen kan optreden. Attentie voor dingen zoals conus correctie om de druk gelijkmatiger over het gehele oppervlak van de conus te verdelen zijn dan echt geen overbodige onnodige bedenkingen bij het ontwerp.

----------


## MusicXtra

In principe maakt het niet zoveel uit of de belasting symmetrisch is bij het sub, alleen heb ik zo'n vermoeden dat er nog wel wat meer gebeurd in die driehoekige ruimte, die heeft tenslotte ook een eigenresonantie...

----------


## MusicXtra

Het lijkt er bijna op dat het oorspronkelijk een totaal ander ontwerp is geweest, waarom anders deze rare constructie? :Confused:

----------


## ampie

Speakerleed is altijd jammer om te zien. Het concept van de tapped horn sprak mij aan inderdaad vanwege het hoge rendement. De wat complexere bouw neem ik voorlief. @ Beyma: infrezen is verstandig, Niet de makkelijkste weg. Zal nog lastig worden om dit precies in elkaar te lijmen. Heb daarom een Kopieerfrees van 19mm. Ik hoop dat dit me gaat helpen. Er gaan in totaal 7 platen van 125x250 aan.

----------


## PvG

> Het lijkt er bijna op dat het oorspronkelijk een totaal ander ontwerp is geweest, waarom anders deze rare constructie?



Is niet raar, is heel efficient: er zit geen loze ruimte in de kast. Je hebt wel gelijk dat het oorspronkelijk een ander ontwerp was: Danley heeft hun TH115 (15") aangepast en er een 18" ingelepeld. Dat is de reden dat de driver uitsteekt in de hoornmond.

----------


## salsa

> Dat het een heel vreemde constructie is ben ik direct met je eens, dat de conus hierdoor niet symmetrisch belast wordt is niet zo, bij lag frequenties maakt het niet zoveel uit waar de driver zijn lucht kwijt kan.



Ik heb al een paar keren meegemaakt dat toch de conussen gaan vervormen door de asymmetrische belastingen, bv de Cerwin Vega folded horn is een voorbeeld..

Plus als je goed kijkt naar de Danley TH118 is de hoorn iets langer daardoor en betere belasting (X mech)

----------


## stefke96

Het scheuren van de conus is zeker mogelijk, maar hier is niet enkel de kast de bepalende factor.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is niet raar, is heel efficient: er zit geen loze ruimte in de kast. Je hebt wel gelijk dat het oorspronkelijk een ander ontwerp was: Danley heeft hun TH115 (15") aangepast en er een 18" ingelepeld. Dat is de reden dat de driver uitsteekt in de hoornmond.



Op jouw foto zie ik anders dat de linkerkant van de speaker in de hoorn uitkomt, de rechterkant daarentegen loopt dood...
Da's op z'n zachtst gezegd een bijzondere constructie, in die 'kamer' kunnen dingen gaan gebeuren die je niet wilt en die je driver kunnen vernielen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Speakerleed is altijd jammer om te zien. Het concept van de tapped horn sprak mij aan inderdaad vanwege het hoge rendement. De wat complexere bouw neem ik voorlief.



Dat hoge rendement betaal je ook een hoge prijs voor, kasten zijn vooral lomp, groot en zwaar, erg complex om te bouwen en door de hoeveelheid materiaal ook duur.

----------


## ampie

> Dat hoge rendement betaal je ook een hoge prijs voor, kasten zijn vooral lomp, groot en zwaar, erg complex om te bouwen en door de hoeveelheid materiaal ook duur.



Je hebt helemaal gelijk Sander. Ahankelijk van de branche waarin je je in het dagelijks leven in begeeft kan de één scherp netto inkopen in speakers, de andere in plaatmateriaal. Voor wat betreft afmeting gaat deze niet ver boven een dubbel 18''. Aangaande gewicht heb je gelijk. Echter het voodeel van subs is wel dat ik ze in 90% van de gevallen dicht bij grond gebruik dus niet hoef te tillen. Als weekendwarior heb ik er dus voornamelijk een geweldige hobby aan. Dat sommige  keuzes door een ander anders worden gemaakt is  begrijpelijk. Echter dit maakt een platform als dit enkel interessanter.

----------


## salsa

> Op jouw foto zie ik anders dat de linkerkant van de speaker in de hoorn uitkomt, de rechterkant daarentegen loopt dood...
> Da's op z'n zachtst gezegd een bijzondere constructie, in die 'kamer' kunnen dingen gaan gebeuren die je niet wilt en die je driver kunnen vernielen.



Precies!!!!!!!

----------


## PvG

> Op jouw foto zie ik anders dat de linkerkant van de speaker in de hoorn uitkomt, de rechterkant daarentegen loopt dood...
> Da's op z'n zachtst gezegd een bijzondere constructie, in die 'kamer' kunnen dingen gaan gebeuren die je niet wilt en die je driver kunnen vernielen.



Zoals je in je eerdere post zelf aangaf, zal dat voor lage frequenties (lange golflengtes) weinig uitmaken: 340 m/s / 100 Hz = 3.4m gaat ook voor een kwart niet passen in die ruimte. Daarom heb ik zelf ook m'n bedenkingen bij de werking van 'cone correction': dit zou wel 'ns iets kunnen zijn dat in de DIY wereld is ontstaan omdat hierdoor simulaties in bijv. hornresp beter matchen met metingen (maw: er worden gemakkelijk simulatiefouten gemaakt door de gebruiker en mogelijk corrigeert 'cone correction' een veel gemaakte fout  :Wink:  ). Voor mij is 'cone correction' dus noch feit, noch fabel. Iemand die hier wel een goed verhaal bij heeft?

Waar ik wel in geloof, is dat Danley over deze constructie heeft nagedacht. Mijn vermoeden is dat de 'cone correction' - wat het dus wss niet is - niet meer is dan een path-verlenging van de hoorn:
1) het horn path loopt door het conusvolume en is daarom iets langer,
2) ook verderop is het horn path langer omdat de 2e 180 graden fold lager ligt. 
Danley weet dus een iets langere hoorn in hetzelfde volume te persen als XoC.

Aangezien de TH118 een veel verkocht Danley product is, verwacht ik niet dat er veel problemen met kapotte 18SW115s zijn.

----------


## PvG

> Dat hoge rendement betaal je ook een hoge prijs voor, kasten zijn vooral lomp, groot en zwaar, erg complex om te bouwen en door de hoeveelheid materiaal ook duur.



Ik snap je vergelijking niet. Dubbel 18" BR (of nog erger: 2x enkel 18" BR) is minstens net zo lomp, groot en zwaar. De complexiteit in het bouwen is niet extreem: het is geen Punisher of Xtro. Alle panelen lopen bij de TH118 gewoon van zijwand tot zijwand. 2x enkel 18" heeft al snel net zoveel materiaal nodig als 1 TH118. Ik durf dus te beweren dat BR kasten je het dubbele aantal drivers en versterkervermogen kost. Tenzij je aan 1 enkel 18" BR kast genoeg hebt natuurlijk...  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zoals je in je eerdere post zelf aangaf, zal dat voor lage frequenties (lange golflengtes) weinig uitmaken: 340 m/s / 100 Hz = 3.4m gaat ook voor een kwart niet passen in die ruimte.



Of de ruimte waar de hoorn begint symmetrisch is ten opzichte van de conus maakt voor lage frequenties niet zo heel veel uit, mits er niet teveel harmonischen optreden. Hier is echter sprake van een 'kamer' die zijn eigen resonantie zal hebben, bij harmonischen zal die kamer weleens heel vervelend kunnen gaan doen. Ik twijfel zeker niet aan de kunde van Tom Danley maar wel of dit ook werkelijk zo door hem is bedacht....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik snap je vergelijking niet. Dubbel 18" BR (of nog erger: 2x enkel 18" BR) is minstens net zo lomp, groot en zwaar. De complexiteit in het bouwen is niet extreem: het is geen Punisher of Xtro. Alle panelen lopen bij de TH118 gewoon van zijwand tot zijwand. 2x enkel 18" heeft al snel net zoveel materiaal nodig als 1 TH118. Ik durf dus te beweren dat BR kasten je het dubbele aantal drivers en versterkervermogen kost. Tenzij je aan 1 enkel 18" BR kast genoeg hebt natuurlijk...



Iedereen moet natuurlijk zelf weten waar zijn voorkeur naar uitgaat, feit is dat een hoorn, wil hij net zo laag komen als een BR (25Hz :Stick Out Tongue: ), toch wel een stukje groter en zwaarder is. En inderdaad heb je voor eenzelfde druk meer drivers en meer vermogen nodig, dat is inherent aan het lagere rendement. En voor zelfbouw is een BR toch altijd simpeler dan een hoorn. Klankmatig hou ik ook wel van de druk die een hoorn weet te geven.

----------


## Rademakers

Iemand die hier wel een goed verhaal bij heeft?

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/subwo...1s-design.html

Je  zou het 244 pagina's lange topic op diy-audio kunnen doorlezen  :Wink:  Het  verhaal met betrekking tot de konuscorrectie begint vanaf ongeveer pagina 53 en gaat daarna vrij behoorlijk verspreid  over het topic verder.

Een korte samenvatting komt neer op het feit  dat de ontwerper (Xoc1/ Martin) met zijn TH18 ontwerp, een gooi heeft  gedaan naar het ontwerp van Thomas Danley toen deze uitkwam. Ook TD kwan  oorspronkelijk op een probleem met 'shredding 1800 W drivers' uit omdat  het oorspronkelijke ontwerp voor een 15" is gemaakt.

Naar verluid zijn de aanpassingen waarop Martin en TD zijn uitgekomen vrijwel hetzelfde. 

TD  staat wel bekend om geavanceerde aanpassingen en zeer gedegen  kennisniveau maar ook in het topic voor Martins ontwerp kom je diverse  geavanceerde simulaties tegen.
Van Martin weet ik dat hij door  zijn, overigens niet gerelateerde werk gebruik kan maken van software  die de gemiddelde ontwerper niet kan betalen of niet snapt.

Verschillen tussen de simulaties  met betrekking tot SPL en diepgang, van voor en na de correctie zijn verwaarloosbaar klein. Iets wat je inderdaad ook niet anders dan kunt verwachten  voor zulke kleine aanpassingen van het begin van de tapped hoorn/ de  compresiekamer.

Mvg Johan

----------


## PvG

Ik heb nog 'ns door dat forum gebladerd... vluchtig... ;-) en bevestigt idd een en ander. De V-vorm zorgt iig voor maximale hoornlengte. Echter, een goede analyse hoe de druk egaal verdeeld wordt over de conus, kon ik niet vinden. Toch ging er bij mij een lampje branden: misschien begrijp ik het Danley ontwerp:

Bij een 18" (ca 40cm) is het faseverschil over de conus bij bijv ca 80 Hz: 0.4 m / (340 / 80) * 360 gr = 0.4 / 4 * 360 = 36 gr. Het maximale drukverschil (links vs rechts) over de conus is 2 * sin(36/2) = 2 * 0.31 = 62% van de piek druk. Da's wel veel, toch?

Nu hebben we in het Danley ontwerp de 'loze/dode' driehoek. Stel dat de enkele weglengte in de 'loze/dode' driehoek ca 20cm is (heen en weer dus ook 40cm). De reflectie uit de loze ruimte zou dus het drukverschil opheffen omdat deze met dezelfde fase rechts over de conus gaat als de directe golf de linkerzijde van de conus bereikt. Snijdt dit hout?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Snijdt dit hout?



Goed verhaal, lekker kort ook.  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Geloof er niks van dat dit zo bedacht is.... en wat gebeurt er dan bij 40 of 60Hz? :Confused:

----------


## stefke96

> Goed verhaal, lekker kort ook. 
> Geloof er niks van dat dit zo bedacht is.... en wat gebeurt er dan bij 40 of 60Hz?



Dan zal dit riedeltje inderdaad niet echt opgaan..

Als mijn TH-18 kasten (xoc1 met conuscorrectie) af zijn zal ik eens wat meten (als er een keer tijd is  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## PvG

Volgens mij hebben jullie zelf het sommetje niet gedaan voor andere frequenties... Bij 40 Hz halveerd het faseverschil over de conus, maar dat geldt net zo goed voor de reflectie die dezelfde lengte aflegt. 60 Hz idem.

Het zwakke punt is dat ik maar 2 punten op de conus bekijk (punt bron links en rechts). Als ik tijd heb zal ik 'ns een excel sheetje maken om bijv 10 punten te simuleren.

@stefke: wat ga je meten? De druk voor de conus op verschillende punten? Heb je min 2 gecalibreerde mics voor nodig.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Volgens mij hebben jullie zelf het sommetje niet gedaan voor andere frequenties...



Ben er vooral bang voor dat de geluidsgolven dat rekensommetje niet maken. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ampie

Alle berekeningen ten spijt geloof ik dat Danley met zijn TH115 een succesnummer had, en om aan klantwensen te voldoen er gewoon een 18" in heeft gelegd. Dit bleek inderdaad ook meer rendement op te leveren. Vervolgens kwam hij er achter dat de 18sound die hij hiervoor gebruikte nog al vaak een gescheurde conus opliep. Waarschijlijk door teveel compressie. Daarna is hij over gestap op de B&C. 

De plannen voor de TH115 en de TH118 verschillen slechts marginaal. Dit als alles wat ik op het net vind correct is :Wink: . Peter de door jou uitgevoerde berkeningen gaan uit van 18" dit terwijl de kast en correctie bedacht zijn voor een 15".
Ik zou bijna aan het twijfelen komen over de te volgen koers. Want ook de Keystone sub krijgt lovende kritieken en presteert gelijkwaardig. Wil wil ik er mee verder en ben daar om erg benieuwd of er, naast Peter nog meer gebruikers van Danley sub zijn.
dit danwel origineel, danwel kopiën?

----------


## stefke96

Op het moment zijn mijn TH-18 subs in productie (door Ramon hier op het forum).
Het in elkaar zetten + afwerking ga ik zelf doen. 
Dit zijn dus geen kopieën maar de TH-18 ontworpen door  Xoc1 (Martin), wel komt hier de conuscorrectie bij die niet in het oorspronkelijke plan staat.

Hoop de kastjes volgende week een keer af te hebben.

@Peter

Wil eerst eens rustig beginnen met een amplitude en fase meting.
Daarna ga ik me eens wat verder inlezen over de materie er om heen.
Ook staan er nog twee topkastjes op de planning (met eventueel een filter), dus er is nog veel werk aan de winkel.

----------


## PvG

@ampie: 18" is slechts 1.5" groter per kant dan 15" en die 1.5" zit ook nog 'ns achter het plakke stuk. Relatief maken die paar cm hier weinig uit. Daarnaast, ik heb nig geen idee of mijn sommetjes hout snijden... maar heb wel vertrouwen in het TH118 ontwerp. De keystone is fors groter dan de TH(1)18! Maar schijnt idd goede performance te hebben, ook wat betreft excursie. Het TH18 ontwerp van XoC schijnt meer excursie te vertonen. Ik meen dat iemand beweerde xmax al te bereiken bij ca 1kW (in het ontwerp zonder cone correction).

@stefke: Hoe/welke conecorrection ga je toepassen?

----------


## teunos

Ik zou nog eens nadenken over je redenering, maar 1,5" groter. Het verschil tussen 18" en 15" is ongeveer 43% in conus oppervlak, oppervlak schaalt immers met het kwadraat van de radius!!!

in sub gaat het nog altijd doodleuk over luchtverplaatsing, of dat nu in een hoorn is of in een bas reflex kast. Meer oppervlak met constante excursie is dus meer spl, simpel.

----------


## Rademakers

Danley Soundlabs had problemen met de MK1 van de 18NLW9600. Door  een plexiglas wand te bouwen en de luidspreker te observeren kwamen ze  er achter dat ze met een sinus (maar niet met pink noise), op een zeer  precieze frequentie, met een zeker vermogen, de luidspreker als het ware  op commando zichzelf kon laten opvouwen. Hierbij de striemen vormende  zoals getoond in de foto van PvG.

De ongelijke druk boven  bepaalde hoge vermogens vond het zwakke punt in het MK1 ontwerp. En  aangezien dit een beest van een luidspreker is, is het aannemelijk dat  ook andere luidsprekers vatbaar zijn. Om dit probleem op te lossen  hebben ze aanpassingen aan het begin van de hoorn gemaakt.

Los hiervan kwam Martin met deze flowsimulatie van het oude ontwerp op de proppen: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/subwo...ml#post3634600

En besloot daarom om zijn eigen ontwerp gebaseerd op de TH18, ook onder handen te nemen, met vergelijkbare resultaten.

Als  ik het goed begrijp is de dode driehoek / compressiekamer, ten alle  tijde het punt waar de meeste compressie plaats vind, wat er voor zorgt  dat het gebied met de hoogste druk, niet plotseling van plek veranderd  (richting de rest van de hoorn) maar gecentreerd blijft rond de punt van  de "V".

Dit is een probleem dat met name voor  luidsprekers met een behoorlijke belastbaarheid/ Xmax speelt (ongeveer  >1500 W en >10 mm). Voor luidsprekers met minder excursie wordt de  V juist verder van de konus gemonteerd.

Mvg Johan

----------


## ampie

Ik heb besloten de bouw door te zetten. De speakers zijn al in huis. Omdat dit allemaal naast een drukke baan en gezin moet gebeuren zal het niet in de hoogste vesnelling gaan. Als ik de tijd vind zal ik een nieuw topic openen om de vorderingen te laten zien. Het streven is om ze eind mei gereed te hebben. Vanaf dat moment staan enkele buiten evenementen gepland. Mijn huidige 4 st. EAW SB250 zijn hiervoor slechts beperkt toereikend en lopen te veel op hun tenen. Ik verwacht dat bij normaal binnen gebruik 2 stuks th118 meer dan toereikend zullem zijn. Voor buiten zijn er dan 4 beschikbaar afhankelijk van de situatie.

----------


## PvG

@teunos: Mijn sommetjes gingen over fase en weglengte, en dus niet over oppervlak.

@Rademakers: De foto met de gekreukelde 18NLW9000 was van teunos (ik heb verder geen kennis van de herkomst en/of dit in een TH(1)18 kast is gebeurd). 
Nu ik de flowsimulaties van XoC heb gezien, wordt ik nog nieuwsgieriger naar een simulatie met bijv 10 punt bronnen. Toch 'ns excel opentrekken, maar dat zal pas over enkele dagen zijn. Hopen dat mijn paar hersencellen de komende dagen overleven :-D

----------


## teunos

@PvG
Had inderdaad niet in de gaten dat je het over de geometrie had bij 18'' vs 15''.

Eigenlijk kwam die foto van mij. Nogmaals, dit was puur om aan te tonen dat cone correction dus geen onzin is. Speakers kunnen echt vouwen onder asymmetrische belastingen over de conus. Niet zozeer door de drukverdeling zelf, maar doordat de drukverdeling in de hoorn net voor de speaker in combinatie met de axiale beweging van de conus een staande golf in radiele richting op het diafragma can exciteren. Normaal in een BR kast kan dat zo goed als niet, omdat deze mode door de geometrie van de conus zeer ongunstig is. Hij moet dus ''aangeslagen'' worden, en hoe ongelijker de druk in de hoorn net voor de conus verdeeld is, des te waarschijnlijker dit wordt.


Die flow simulaties heb ik nogal mijn vragen bij.
Wat is immers de volume velocity die hiervoor gebruikt is? 
Is dat sowieso een realistische waarde bij ''normale'' SPL? 
Welke vergelijkingen worden hier opgelost, is het een model voor een lineair medium?

Kan het zo 123 niet terugvinden in het topic (nogal veel posts  :Stick Out Tongue: ) maar ik zou het niet zo 123 voor zoete koek aannemen.
Sowieso lijkt het me sterk dat ze direct de frequentie hieruit kunnen afleiden die de vouwen in de conus teweegbrengt omdat dit een gekoppelde simulatie vereist waar de druk in de hoorn de geometrie van de conus weer beinvloed die weer de druk beinvloed. Bovendien lijkt het een 2D simulatie dat me voor een situatie als dit niet heel toepasselijk lijkt.

----------


## PvG

> Als  ik het goed begrijp is de dode driehoek / compressiekamer, ten alle  tijde het punt waar de meeste compressie plaats vind, wat er voor zorgt  dat het gebied met de hoogste druk, niet plotseling van plek veranderd  (richting de rest van de hoorn) maar gecentreerd blijft rond de punt van  de "V".



Ah, deze redenering begrijp ik! Maar ben nog niet helemaal tevreden...  :Wink:  
Hoe zit het dan met mijn sommetje (een driver zijdelings geladen in een aan één kant afgesloten pijp): door fase verschil is er een drukverschil over de conus. Ik heb het vermoeden dat de afstand van de driver tot de afsluiting van de pijp icm reflecties hier iets doet met het drukverschil over de driver. In de TH18 is de afstand tussen driver en afsluiting "pijp" nagenoeg 0. Bij de TH118 hebben we het "dode/loze" driehoekje (het deel rechts van de V in de foto die ik eerder postte) dat een lengte heeft van ongeveer een halve driver/throat diameter.

----------


## Rademakers

> Sowieso lijkt het me sterk dat ze direct de frequentie hieruit  kunnen afleiden die de vouwen in de conus teweegbrengt



Die  hebben ze (DSL) gezien door de plexiglasplaat. 

Bij mijn weten  gebruikt Martin Solidworks en misschien CAD. Het is een tijdje geleden  dat ik met Akabak heb gewerkt maar ik kan me voorstellen dat je een en  ander daarin kunt simuleren. Specifieke vragen zul je aan Martin moeten  stellen.

PvG: Hoewel Hornresp lang niet zo pietje precies is als  Akabak, kun je in Hornresp wel de frequentieafhankelijke luchtdruk en  deeltjessnelheid simuleren in de keel (en mond) van een tapped hoorn. Die  dode driehoek kun je vrij aardig benaderen met S1, S2 en L12, misschien kun je daar wat  mee?

Mvg Johan

----------


## PvG

De PM90 top in Duitsland:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...98705956821320

----------


## stefke96

Leuk om te zien! Zo te zien hebben ze hier wel niet voor de bms coax ,maar de rcf nd950 gekozen.

----------


## PvG

Yep, heb het vermoeden dat die het ook wel doet, maar op hoog volume wss wat minder.

----------


## stefke96

Als ik zo de prijs zie van een nd950 bij een franse webshop ben ik toch aan het overwegen om een pm90 top te bouwen.

----------


## PvG

Waarom doet dat prijsverschil er toe? Of je nu 2300 of 2800 euro kwijt bent aan een paar toppen, is voor mijn gevoel dezelfde keuze.

Merk ook op dat de ND950 pas full power kan vanaf 800 Hz en de 12" sectie van de PM90 begint daarvoor toch echt al af te vallen. De BMS kan volle pruttel vanaf 400/500 Hz.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De BMS kan volle pruttel vanaf 400/500 Hz.



Achter deze hoorn gaat dat toch echt niet werken.

----------


## PvG

Mijn punt was: Cut-off van HF950 hoorn is 400 Hz. De aanbevolen x-over frequentie van 650 Hz is dus geen probleem voor de combi BMS+HF950. De ND950 driver kan het wel moeilijk krijgen.

----------


## stefke96

Helaas is die 500,- voor mij een pak geld..

Naar mijn weten word de nd95ook gebruikt in de rcf art 745, en al gebruikt vanaf 650 Hz.
Uiteraard zal de 950 niet vol benut worden met een enkele 15" er onder.

Een dubbel 12 top vind ik nog steeds het kijken waard, aangezien headroom altijd wel welkom is.

----------


## stefke96

Toevallig de set nog een keer aan de tand kunnen voelen?

----------


## PvG

Tuurlijk, enkele keren gemeten en afgelopen weekend de set ook buiten gebruikt.

Buiten set:
Ik had een band onder een overkapping op een podium in de buitenlucht: 2x PM90 op standaard en 2x TH118 centercluster. Ik had nog 6-10dB "over". Boven de 20m werd het wel 'dunner' en zou je profijt hebben van 2 extra subs (en dan 4 stuks verdelen over de breedte). Straat was een 10m breed en het terras een 30m lang. Het was warm, maar de Powersoft versterkermodules werden niet eens heet (uit de zon weliswaar). Dit in tegenstelling tot mijn stagerack (2xM50Q, 2xS16, X32core en 4x QLXD4) dat op een gegeven moment vol in de zon stond: te heet om aan te raken. De apparatuur bleef (gelukkig) werken, maar ik kreeg wel een storing aan een RJ45+ethercon (AES50). Wie in onze branch heeft dit type connector geaccepteerd als standaard??? Oelewapper!

Metingen:
Ik weet nu wat er echt moeilijk is aan meten: grote kasten en/of lage frequenties. De 2x12" sectie van de PM90 moet je op grote afstand meten/eq-en en alignen met het hoog. Als je op korte afstand meet, align je verkeerd omdat de onderlinge afstanden tussen het hoog en de hoornmonden van de 2x12" substantieel veranderen in de eerste paar meters. En als je op enkele meters afstand meet, moet je ook enkele meters afstand van alle oppervlakken (incl. vloer!) verwijderd blijven (zowel mic als speaker). Dat betekent in de praktijk dat je beide moet vliegen oid (dit is ook precies wat Peter Morris heeft gedaan). Daar heb ik tot nu toe nog niet de moeite voor genomen (je hebt al snel een ruimte van 12 x 8 x 8m nodig, of buiten 4m de lucht in). Het alternatief is veel metingen doen met de kast op verschillende hoogtes, verschillende mic posities en een (hopelijk) redelijk gemiddelde te nemen. Buiten meten helpt al een heleboel. Ik gebruik overigens een slope van -0.8...-0.9dB per octaaf als target, want "vlak" vind ik niet fijn mixen. Subs eq-en/alignen moet buiten (of in grote hal) met mic op de grond.

----------

